# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls : Part 16



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

oh am I the first one? 
Hope These next pages bring lots of BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh well   missed being first once again


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi

Can I join this thread, as I am waiting (patiently!) to be referred to Queen Mary's?

In brief, DH and I have had all the tests and we know that we have unexplained infertility.  Tried 6 rounds of Clomid but nothing, so next steps are IVF.  Waiting for a scan next week B4 referal from St Peters to QM.

Anyone know how long we are likely to have to wait for an initial appointment at QM? and then how long it will be before tx starts?  Does the fact that I am 40 later this year have any impact on the speed of getting seen/tx?

Any advice welcome.

Cheers
Grimmy


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Just bookmarking.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome to the thread Grimmy.  If I were you I would give QM a call and ask them about waiting times and procedures.  They're usually quite helpful.  I'll pm you the number and contact name.  

Wombly - everything's crossed for you.     for that bfp for you.   

Hi to everyone else.

First injection done and dusted - just another 27 or so to go!!!  

Sarah x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

hi guys- cant stop- havent had chance to read threads but came on to see results for feline and wombly

Feline, I am so over the moon for you. Wombly I have everything crossed


I am officially in hell. I just finished by second 80 hr week- we are recruiting 3 staff, just had to close a devision that wasnt making money and moving office and PA on holiday. I look and feel like poop. No time to think about babies until we get some staff in. Have started drugs and did trigger at 12pm today. DH and I have to shag all weekend- yes I really feel like it - not! only had 1 egg as two popped early

jobs we need-
sales manager £30k PA ( must know about website builds)
technical manager £35k PA
Developer (PHP ) £22k pA

if you know anyone looking get them to email CV to [email protected]

I am also looking for in turns this Summer

everyone else, I do care just bare with me

x
didi


/links



Love to all 

will get vicky to organise get together next week

wombly I have everything crossed for tommorow


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everyone

This could be a quick one as I’m typing one handed whilst holding Ellis in the other!

Feline – Yay! HUGE congratulations on your BFP.    
I too don’t think that QM’s offer blood tests unless they are worried about levels, but I think they change their tx protocols all the time anyway.

Wombly – I’m keeping everything crossed for OTD tomorrow    . 
Keith was the same as you and DH, saying that we shouldn’t use any pee sticks and just wait and see if AF ever turns up as he was loving that ‘ignorance is bliss’ feeling. Of course AF won’t be turning up for you!  

Sarah – hellooooooooooooo my lovely. You’re back! Although I knew you’d been peeking of course   .
Oooh loads and loads of luck for this FET, but why is the tx so long? 5-6 weeks before ET?
Maybe I should just invite myself over to see you instead and then I can see your new kitchen too.

Scaruh – I used to find that if you called QM’s in the morning, you always got the answerphone but often if you rang in the afternoons around 3.00pm, you got hold of someone directly – often Julie or Katie. But saying that, even if you leave a message, they always rang back the same day.

Rosh – fingers and toes crossed for this month  

Didi – so I take it from recent posts that work has really picked up again for you. Hope it’s not too crazy though  .

Vendabenda – loads of luck with the Clomid  .

Sam – well apart from you, is everyone else at work enjoying having you back and do they know your news yet?
Can’t wait to see the pics of the transformed garden.

A-M – so, so sorry to hear about your job. I really hope that things turn around for you soon  .

Tanya – gorgeous pics of Jessica on **

Toffeecat – glad to hear that the optimism is coming back. I know it’s so easy to feel so low about failed cycles and it is often hard to regain that PMA. Not long now until your next appointment  

LauraLou – hope the new job’s going well. With regards your question about Clomid – I may be wrong, but I think they’ll try it as a first port of call if there appears to be no reason for your IF ie. you are unexplained or if you have PCOS.

Jack – hello lovely! Let us know how you get at your appointment on the 20th.

Sleepy – are you starting tx again soon? What are your timings like?

Clarabel – how’s the lovely Louis doing and how are you?

WPB – hello and welcome!

Grimmy – hello and welcome to you too! Is your referral for private or NHS tx? If private then age will have no bearing at all but NHS tx may be different. You should be able to check the criteria with your PCT.

Hello to everyone else (there are loads of us on here now!  ) – CarolineB, Lou, JustP, Jo, Pinpin and anyone else

Well Ellis is now managing regular gummy smiles which of course melt your heart. Unlike his grumpy cries which just melt your ears!!!

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies!

Cake making is going very well!.  8" chocolate cake make last night - 10" vanilla cake to make this evening and finish work at 4 so not long to go!   Then frosting - chocolate cake is having chocolate and cherry and vanilla is just a victoria sponge - icing them and then decorating them to look like presents with a teddy bear on the top tier!  I love baking... my ** page is littered with birthday, wedding and christening cakes! A lot more fun than my real job!!!!

Feline - anymore POAS action? I'd be doing it 10 times a day! ha ha

Wombly - fingers and toes crossed for you hun xx

Didi - sorry about the wedding shagging    We just did 5 days in a row over ovulation and boy that was a chore - Poor DH   I had hurt my back so there was no enthusiasm!!

Vendabenda - best of luck with the scan!!  

SarahTM - Good luck with the 2lb! Have found weight watchers surprisingly easy considering normally all i want to do is eat!!  Clinic have said that i need to lose 45.5lb to have IVF... 17 down and 28.5 to go... that sounds much better!!!  Funnily enough, if i feed people i won't want to eat! hurrah!

Samia- will send you a virtual cake!!  

Liz - good to hear your heart is melting as well as your ears - what on earth will be left?!?!?! 

Well 4dpo for me today... despite not holding out hope i am already starting to over analyse every twinge! Oooh it never gets old!  I htink i'm going mad!  

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend - since i'm working i will be seeing the delights of Sutton! xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

rosh75 said:


> Liz - good to hear your heart is melting as well as your ears - what on earth will be left?!?!?!


not a lot really - the brain went a long time ago   

Oh yum, yum, yum to the cake! Hope you are planning on making a replica for all of us to scoff 

xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

liz

Work was never the problem. Getting paid is the problem! Cant get funding despite turnover as no banks lending. Very stressful

love to all

cant wait to see u
x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

rosh75- i know i just finished 2ww and WAS OBVIOUSLY having every single symptom!  Keeping fingers crossed for you as miracles DO happen!!!!!!!
xx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Feline Massive congratulations well done on your BFP      

Wombly I'm keeping everything crossed for you     

Sarah Great to see you back, good luck with FET  

Didi Don't work to hard 

Liz How cute 


Margot and Jerry said:


> Well Ellis is now managing regular gummy smiles which of course melt your heart. Unlike his grumpy cries which just melt your ears!!!


Hi to all the new ladies welcome and good luck  

Hi to everyone I have missed and I know thats a lot of people I hope you are all ok?

Jess Is a right character now likes to try it on every now and again, but on a whole still a good baby 

I have updated the list, sorry if I have missed off anyone 

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis: * 
LauraLou first app 13/5/09
Caroline first app on 11/6/09
Scarah first app 9/7/09
*
Waiting to Start: * 
PinPin
Rosh

*Downregging:  * 
SarahTM - downregging for FET (Hammersmith)

*Stimming:  *

*
2ww/PUPO:  * 
Wombly

*Waiting for First Scan: * 
Feline 29/5/09

*Waiting for New Arrival:  * 
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
Feline20 - first scan 29th May (QMs ICSI)

Lovely Babies:  
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09 (QM's ICSI)

*Taking a Break, TTC naturally:* 
JustP
Lou
DD ttc with the help of Tamoxifen
Vendabenda 3 months of clomid


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry its so early but couldn't hold the pee in anymore, erm I got a    - am currently speechless , never got this far before. Means we're going to have to run up to the Bridge today to get some more gestone. Please god let it stick  

Wombly x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG !!!!    
Wombly - I knew it!! I'm so excited!!

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!    

As soon as you said you would hve had AF by the Tues/Weds I had a fantastic feeling for you!!
Can't beleive we've both been this lucky and together also.

     the next 8 months bring us the joy we have been waiting for!

hope your scan date is same as mine   (29th incase you're wondering)

You go get that Gestone, then get a well deserved rest!

It's funny isn't it, coz you're not sure what you are expecting to feel symptom-wise and it's not a great deal - I always thought there would be more signs. 
You DH must be over the moon!!  

You've definitely gotaa keep me posted with everything now, as we are more than just cycle buddies now we've got this far together  

Feline x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG Wombly!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

[fly]     [/fly]

[fly]     [/fly]

Fantastic news - you and DH must be grinning from ear to ear

Liz
xxx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Wombly I'm sooooo pleased it worked for you well done hun    

It's great that you both can go through it together have a healthy happy eight months  

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis: * 
LauraLou first app 13/5/09
Caroline first app on 11/6/09
Scarah first app 9/7/09
*
Waiting to Start: * 
PinPin
Rosh

*Downregging:  * 
SarahTM - downregging for FET (Hammersmith)

*Stimming:  *

*
2ww/PUPO:  *

*Waiting for First Scan: * 
Feline 29/5/09
Wombly

*Waiting for New Arrival:  * 
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
Feline20 - Due date? (QMs ICSI)
Wombly - Due date?(QMs IVF)

*Lovely Babies:  * 
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09 (QM's ICSI)

*Taking a Break, TTC naturally:* 
JustP
Lou
DD ttc with the help of Tamoxifen
Vendabenda 3 months of clomid


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

*YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!*

See? I told you it was your 3rd time lucky go!! Liz was 3rd time lucky too! (I'm hoping for a 3rd time lucky FET! )

Congratulations Wombly - I hope you're doing something fab to celebrate (not horse riding though?!!)

Sarah x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Wombly, Wombly, Wombly      I knew it girl   I'm so so happy for you and dh and I'm wishing you all the best for the next 9 months     Lovely that Feline and you can go through it together    Take it easy and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy    

Sarah: you're next hun   or maybe Jack or Didi  


Sam


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all QM's

*Wombly* - am so happy for you, as we were thread buddies for your 2nd one, please God I'll follow your footsteps for my 3rd! I can just imagine how you are feeling, enjoy every minute of it. And Feline too, you are our inspiration!! 

*Sarah* - hope d/r going ok, can completely understand wanting to ignore it, look after yourself, could be Wombly has set the 3rd time lucky trend for us!!

*Vendabenda * - glad you're having a scan before you go away, much easier for you.

*Grimmy* - I got my first appointment within 3 months of being referred to see nurse, and then 3 months after that for doc. But yes, I would ring them and keep nagging for cancellation!

*Didi* - hope you are shagging lots!!  But please do take care of yourself too - 80 hour weeks are going to stress you.

*Liz* - lovely to hear from you too, Ellis looks gorgeous, am glad you are enjoying it all. Everytime I see a woman walking a newborn baby in Surbiton I wonder if it's you!! Because of course you're the only woman in Surbiton to have had a baby!!!!

*Rosh* - am impressed with your cake making.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a lovely weekend, me and DH both suffering with colds. Oink Oink!!!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

WOMBLY FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      enjoy enjoy enjoy


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

omg omg omg

I am so over the moon-burst into tears( not unusual at the moment)
Wombly its brilliant news. Speechless.

Borrowed DH lap top so can't stop.

Woo HOoo  Made my week. Wombly, you deserve this. Enjoy the next 9  months.

didi
xx

Taking tommorow off. Life is too short

To save me time can you PM me if coming to get together so i dont have to trawl through threads? I have Feline on PM list so far

I will get Vicky to sort details when we know numbers

xx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Venda

Just catching up on threads

It is impossible to tell when you will ovulate. I had a scan day 11 and had already popped 2 eggs so did a trigger shot yesterday to catch last egg and shagging all weekend! ( sorry TMI)

It is a case of trial and error over next few months in terms of dosage and timing


Suggest you use OPKs and have lots of sex when away. The timing couldn't be better as you are likely to ovulate day 12-16 with Clomid. Hope this helps

Try not to get too stressed and use your break to have lots of sex !!


A/M You poor thing. What do you do? I will ask around.

Sarah lovely to see you back and good luck with FET

Everyone else , love and luck. Have to dash. DH calling me -- yes, will be 3rd time today. Had to do it in office toilet at lunchtime as we were at work( we think we were alone in the building!). For gods sake, too old for this! There has to be an easier way! 

didi
x

Didi


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Didi you lucky thing     Office toilet hum.......


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

domenica said:


> Have to dash. DH calling me -- yes, will be 3rd time today. Had to do it in office toilet at lunchtime as we were at work( we think we were alone in the building!). For gods sake, too old for this! There has to be an easier way!


    you go girl!!!

Thanks everyone for your messages, still in shock but, as was feeling very queazy yesterday and had a terrible nights sleep where, apart from being a bit overexcited, I had to get up 3 times to pee & had to get up for a snack about 1.30am to try & settle my stomach  - I suppose I have been praying for these types of symptoms for the last 4yrs 

Sarah - I will be keeping my fingers crossed  that it will be 3rd time lucky for you too  

Didi - I really hope this protocol works for you  

Sleepy - hope you & DH are feeling better soon - my DH has a cold but thought he might have pig flu - he was going to ring the doctors to let them know he had a cold & had recently been to Hammersmith  

Tanya - thanks for all your messages 

Liz - thanks for your help 

Samia - thanks hun - how are you?

Feline - how are you feeling?

I know its still early days yet but I'm just going to enjoy it as much as I can


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Didi!!!!!!!you go for it girl   yes i am hoping they will see one ore two follies by day9. as long as they don't see too many (like 8   ) we go for it in spain. them lazy buggers of his better move move move. it's like military operation    

wombly+feline- bet you feeling on top of the world! take it easy,enjoy


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

HELLO GIRLS!

just a quick one to say HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to both Feline and Wombly !       

What wonderful news!  Wombly after 4 years of trying it is just fantastic to know that you will be holding your little baby soon  

I'll update you on me later today - enjoy your sunday all  x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Girls

Wombly - Fantastic that you're feeling all the symptoms now, although hope you don't feel too unwell with the queasiness. Exciting times ahead!!   Have you booked in your scan yet? 

Sarah - Third time lucky seems to be the trend for a few ladies so got everything crossed your time is nearing   

Didi - Sounds like a great protocol - lots of   is all good. Have been a bit out of action myself as too frightened to at this early stage.

Sleepy - Sorry to hear you're poorly. Hope you feel better soon

Tanya - thanks for updating the status board. 

Liz - thanks for the congrats, still can't believe it! Me and Wombly will no doubt b relying on you in coming months for your wealth of knowledge for what's to come.  

Samia - Yes I am so glad me and Wombly are same stages. How's yours getting along?

Pinpin - hope your having a fab weekend, and thanx for the congrats!!

Venda - I know what youmean about military operation but remember to just relax!

Hi Sarah and Grimmy hope your ok

As for me, not a lot to report. Don't have lots of symptoms but digital test now says I'm 2-3 weeks so it is progressing even if it doesn't feel that way. Lots of cramps and tiredness but no sign of feeling sick or much appetite change. I did have a wobble yesterday however where I spontaneously broke down to floods of tears for no apparent reason. I'm sure it's all par of the course. Loving just knowing at the moment, and can't wait to feel more signs.

(oooh, I wonder if it's one of two for us Wombly!! - what would the signs be?)

Feline x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

ok, well I'll try calling them in an afternoon, it would be great if they could bring the appt forward, it seems like we've been waiting forever!
Glad to see of you have some good news. Well done x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

congratulations Womby.  Brilliant news for you and Feline


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies!

Hope that everyone had a fantastic weekend - lovely day today and i've been up to my elbows in veggies and gardening!

Obviously one person had a better weekend than everyone else - yay Wombly! Wooooo Hooooo!  Truly fantastic news!  You and Feline totally rocked the month of May - you guys must both be over the moon    

Christening cake got delivered this morning, have eaten no naughty foods so looking forward to my weigh in.... i'm positive that i'm another 2lb down which means 19lb off and only 26.5lb to go - sounds like nothing when the numbers are moving like that!

Have been a bit crampy, slightly mental and very hopeful in this 2ww and it's only 6dpo - since my temps aren't high enough my thermometer MUST be broken so have ordered a new one.... oh dear  

Hope everyone has a fantastic week


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

... I hope I'm doing this right.  Couldn't figure out how to put a new post on here.  Do I just reply to the previous?

Hi ... I'm about to go down the IVF route "privately" with Queen Mary's in Roehampton!!!  I am 38 and my DH is 40, we've been ttc baby #2 for 2 and a half years now with 1 chemical pregnancy in Feb 2008 ;o( 

Had lots of tests with QM's and thankfully there appears to be no problems with either of us? However, "unexplained" is just as frustrating!!!  In a weird way, if they had found something at least we would have known what we were dealing with - does that make sense?

We have our initial IVF appointment tomorrow afternoon and I'm really excited, although DH is petrified!!  I know I can ask the question tomorrow but would love to know how long it took for anyone else under QM's to be booked in for their treatment.  I really want tomorrow to be a step forwards and not just a general chat about the IVF process.  Will they book me in tomorrow if I ask??

Looking forward to getting to know you all ;o)

x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi & Welcome Butterfly - yep you posted just right  

I had all 3 of my IVF cycles privately with QM's and I think they book you in pretty quickly - especially as you've already had all of the tests with them

I too was unexplained and agree that it is a very frustrating diagnosis to have 

I hope that tomorrow's appointment goes really well and that you start your cycle very quickly. 

Take care

Liz
xxx

Hello everyone else too


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Thank you Liz ... that's really cheered me up ;o)  I see from your history that you have been successful ... congratulations on your DS!!

I really hope we can move forwards tomorrow.  I don't want to think about it anymore ... just want to get on with it.  Had heard that the wait is until August!!!

Thanks for your speedy response ;o)

x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Going to be a quick one today as I feel really   sore throat, sore ears and my head is pounding (sp?) Both girls are doing well but I'm sure Keira gave me that cold/infection as she has a runny (greeny sorry TMI) nose and Aaliyah's complaining of feeling tired but that could be due to the fact she went to bed at 1.30am on sunday morning after a lovely (alcohol free for me of course  ) evening round our neighbours!! We'll see as dh's just called to complain of a sore throat too!!! Men hey??  Anyway can't believe I'm nearly 16 weeks    it's going very fast this one as I think I've been so busy with #2!! Got a midwife appt on wed so hoping to hear baby's heart!! Hope you're all well and that Wombly and Feline are still on cloud 9  

Butterfly welcome to QM and as you're private it should go very quickly unless they're very booked but if I remember well we went for our appt at the end of May and started on my next AF.  Hope it helps and ask away if you need  

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Butterfly123 Welcome and good luck for tomorrow  

Feline I didn't start to really get any symptoms apart from the cramps till about 7-8 weeks then I felt like poo all the time  

Wombly has it started to sink in yet? Have you got a date for your scan yet?

Scaruh I hope you get your app moved up 

Rosh Did you have a good day gardening?

Sarah How is the DR going?

Didi     

Sam Hope you feel better soon hun x

Hi Lou, Jack, Pinpin, JustP, Liz, Jo, Venda, sleepy, AM and anyone else I have missed xx

I have started to wean Jess with baby rice so far so good, she's up to four spoons of babyrice


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Girls

Butterfly - welcome to the board, both of my QM ICSI's have been NHS so I can't say but I would imagine it will be fairly quick  - can understand that you just want to get on with it - I think most of us feel like that 

Samia - wow 16wks already! Good luck for your appt next week - do you normally have a 16wk one? I thought it was 12wks & 20wks (not that I know obviously)

Liz - how's things? 

Tanya - I'm guessing the baby rice thing is good  - it is kind of starting to sink in, not feeling so ill now, thinking maybe Saturday was over-excitement (and maybe a dodgy thai the night before?). My tummy just feels a bit 'unsettled' sometimes. Got a date for the scan, although the nurse did obviously remind me 'its still early days'  - 1st June - its aaaages away!

Rosh - well done on more weight loss! Hope your new thermometer works better 

Pinpin - how did you appt go?

Hi to everyone else - think I may be getting a cold - DH has been suffering for the last week & I've just said I've got a bit of a sore throat - that's how it starts apparently 

Wombly x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Wombly, welcome to the sore throat club    I so hate being unwell   Just to say I've got an appt this wednesday with the midwife which is just a check-up at which I'm hoping she'll find the baby's heartbeat and blood pressure which I think is very low and also probably take blood for my iron levels as with the last 2 I was anaemic and that made me feel    I have to say that I feel totally different with this one: every morning I feel like I've been out the night before too late and too drunk if you see what I mean  

Sorry girls for the lack of personals I'm thinking of everyone but tonight my head is just really not good  

Sam


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies.

I will let you know tomorrow night how I get on with the appointment.

I can't believe how many couples are going through the same thing ...

It's lovely to read all your updates and I look forward to chatting with you all about our different journeys  

x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

Following the brilliant news we have had on the thread last week from Feline and Wombly I hope this will be beginning of a long chain of BFPs and lovely babies  



I haven't posted any personals for a couple of weeks, been really busy although been reading daily as usual   i've been away to portugal for few days over the bank holiday, then been busy with the fertility appointments and planning our holiday to Thailand in 2 weeks time ! 

But here goes attempt at personals today followed by my news - this is gonna be a long one get yourself a drink  

Feline & Wombly - The queens of the month of May   I hope you are both enjoying being pregnant!!   thank you Wombly for remembering my appointment I'll explain all about it at the end of my post  

Grimmy - welcome to the thread! I am curently awaiting to start my first Tx at QM. My experience of QM for NHS referal on surrey PCT is that the wait from referal by GP until appointmnet with nurse at M was about 3 months. Then from apt with nurse it's a 2-3 months wait until appt with Doctor and then 3 months until appt for start of Tx. You will need to check your PCT as the delays are longer if you are on the kingston PCT.  As for the age the documents I have been given say (again apply to Surrey PCT): "Mrs -- must be under the age of 40 at time of commencing treatment. An exception to this would be if she is almost 40 at time of referral.' So according to this you will be fine.

Sarah - Welcome back ! you've been missed    How is the DR going? I   that this will be your time, you are due some good news   

Liz - how's life with little Ellis? I noticed the beautiful new picture. He looks just so lovely. I can't wait to meet him in person on the 19/05  

Samia - You had gone quiet too  I thought you might have been abducted by the woman on the travel to egypt thread !   I hope you'll better quickly and can't wait to finally meet you and your little bump on 19/05 - you re coming right?

Didi - how's Dr S. protocol going so far? Your comment about constent shagging including the toilet at work had me   ! I have so much to tell you as I have had my apt with Dr S. too last saturday. i'll explain at the end of this post. BTW I'm coming to the meet next week count me in.

Scaruh - I hope you'll get a cancellation appt with QM. I did twice. You've got to keep calling and even better present yourself in person if you can and ask at the apt desk.

Rosh - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you   You've got to keep trying as you say hopefully DH little swimmers will be fit enough now and will have caught that egg this time  

A-M -  I was so sorry to hear what happened with the job you really did not need this   On the positive though I am delighted that you have a 2 cycle at QM.

Jack - good luck with your appt on 20th  

Toffeecat & Venda - How are you doing?

Sleepy - are you and Dh feeling any better?

WPB & Butterfly - welcome to the thread! Butterfly sorry I can't answer about timings for private treatment at QM as i'm on my NHS tx

Tanya - Are you coming next week?  I hope so as I missed Jess last time I arrived too late   I can't believe how quickly time has gone it doesn't seem like it was that long ago that you had your lovely bump at the first meet up.


Love and kisses to everyone else I have not mentionned - Justp and Jo if you are reading i'm thinking about you girls and hope you are both well  

As for me well past couple of weeks have been really busy.  Firstly on the Tx front I had to keep on chasing the QM/Kingston's doctor's secretary to obtain copies of our results in view of appointment with private fertility specialist to get the immune testing done.  Following much chasing I finally received the copies including the medical report which included lots of incorrect information ( including it read that I have intermenstrual bleeding, dyspareunia and that I was smoking 15 cigarettes / day (I have never smoked!!). I was a bit upset about it especially after waiting a whole month with no news to get this through.  Anyway DH spoke with Nick at QM who was wonderful and helped us sort this out in no time last week.  We now have our appointment to start on 7th July !   I hope the tx will start within a couple of month of this appt - can someone confirm what will happen and be discussed during this appt and how soon after I can expect to start the tx?
In parallel we have been to see Dr S. at Parkside in Wimbledon last saturday in order to get tested for immune issues.  He is a very nice man Didi you were right. He basically recommended that we wait to do the immune testing until I come off the steroids and i'm off them for 4 weeks which I take for my ulcerative colitis so we should be able to do the tests at the end of June. In the meantime he has put me on Clomid with scan + trigger injection + high dose folic acid + vit D2 + baby aspirin.  I guess that like Didi he will send us home for lots of   after the trigger shot. He said he couldn't believe clomid had not been suggested to us before s we are unexplained he said it's good to try it before IVF, so he thinks we should give that a try until our IVf cycle starts. After my first cycle on clomid if still no BFP then we should be just about ready to do the immune testing and find out whether this is the issue.
I'll start clomid on my next cycle hopefully in 2.5 weeks time.

DH and I have booked a holiday to Krabi in Thailand for our 1st wedding anniversary and we're off for 8 nights from the 22/05.  I am very excited   it's a shame I won't be on clomid whilst we're there  

Love to


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

sorry wasn't quite finished...  

Just wanted to say love to everyone else but i do hope that i have not forgotten anyone  

Pinpin xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey PinPin.  I think I saw some pics of you in Portugal on **?  Am I right in thinking that you were in Praia de Gale?  If so, my uncle had a house there and I know it really well!!  Hope you had a fab time and glad to hear that things are progressing for you.  I bet you'll be like your French counterpart Samia and get pg straight away on Clomid!!  Has she told you about Instead Cups?!!

Butterfly - good luck with the appt tomorrow.  Let us know how you get on.

Sam - sorry you're feeling poorly. Hope you get some sympathy and dh doesn't steal it all first!  What is it about men?  They always have to have one up and feel ten times worse than us?!!

Wombly and Feline - still yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rosh - well done on the 2.5lb loss - you'll be there before you know it!  How on earth did you manage to do that whilst cake baking?!!  I too have been super good this week so really hoping for a good loss tomorrow morning.  I'll keep you posted.

Hi to everyone else - Liz and Ellis, Tanya and Jessica, Vendabenda, Scaruh, Sleepy, Didi, Grimmy, Toffeecat, WPB, Jack, Lou, JustP, AM and anyone else I've forgotten.

I spoke to Jo today and she asked me to tell you all that she's having a 'mare at work, hasn't been able to log on for ages and asked me to send a big congratulations to Wombly and Feline.  

As for me, 4 injections down and loads to go still!  Liz, I have my scan on 26th and if I'm downregged then I take one oestrogen patch every two days for a week and then two for a week and then if that's worked then I have transfer 4-5 days later.  If I'm not downregged then I have to scan again a week later which is why it could interfere with my girls weekend away.  

No symptoms yet except that I can feel my tolerance levels decreasing ever so slightly!!    It won't be long before I'm positively irritable so woe betide anyone who crosses me!    Let's just hope it's worth it?!          

Speak soon girls.

Sarah x


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Good morning everyone

Well hopefully I make some progress today!!   It's funny how quickly you jump out of bed when you know that something exciting might happen that day.  I was sooooo wide awake at 7am ready to start the day.   I hope I go to bed this evening on the same high and am not let down by my appointment  

I'll let you know later how we get on ... keep your fingers crossed.

I have absolutely no idea what I've let myself in for have I    Ignorance is bliss!

Hope you all have a lovely / positive day today!!!  

x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey everyone - hope you are all well!

Sarah - how did your weigh in go? Did you check out the Christening cake on **! I have been getting rave reviews (god i sound conceited  )

Well took DH for a nice Thai meal last night in Ewell since i felt he deserved it!  Not sure i deserve it as slept appallingly, feel sick today and hot and have a headache with swirly tummy! Never mind any 2ww symptoms i think i'll be avoiding Thai food for a bit!  

Gardening went very well - have got all my veggies in the garden... just in time for the lashing rain and high winds!  

Gotta make 2 dozen cupcakes for a kiddies party tonight at short notice so busy busy this evening BUT it will stop me nibbling any naughty food! I will treat myself to a nice soak in the tub where only nose sticks out of the water!

Obviously i know better than to POAS this early in the 2ww (8dpo) but i also find bad news easier to deal with early on so perhaps i'll give it a go tomorrow or end of the week! I just can't resist accidentally peeing on my hand!  

Nearly mid-week so hope you are all good!

Feline and Wombly - have you guys had your bloods back yet? Anymore HPTs to confirm! I'd be doing it every day just to see the words and smile a lot


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!

Pinpin - From what you said it sounds like I need to learn to be patient - 9 months from referal to start of tx!  I'm not sure I can afford to wait that long given my age, so I may look down the private route whilst waiting for the NHS to come through!

Butterfly123 - Good luck with the appointment today, I will be interested to hear what they have to say!  How long did you have to wait for a "private" appointment at QM?

To everyone else (I will get to know all of your individual stories soon!) - hello and good luck.

Grimmy


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

please please help!!!!!!!!!!!

I am trying to organise next tuesday but there are so many posts and I dont have time to go through them all to see who has said yes to coming. I need one list and/or people to PM me.

I need numbers . Venue will be thames ditton/ surbiton but Vicky can't book without numbers. 

So far I have
didi 
feline
tanya
pin pin


There are loads more but I can't read every post as I am so out of touch having spent the last 3 weekends at work

Can you either PM saying you are coming asap, even if you have said on a thread a few weeks ago or can someone very nice add to above list and give me names/numbers?

Sorry can't post properly at the moment. I will log back in for names, book a venue and post details

X didi


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got through to Roehampton and enquired politely about any cancellations, the guy said he couldn't do anything but Lucille could and that I was on the list for cancellations anyway. So a firm rejection there. Do I really keep calling? Have any of you had any dealings with Lucille?
Thanks 
S


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi girls, just a quick one from me  
Didi- can't make it, off to Spain on Saturday. Am sure will be seeing you and meeting you all next time!
Scaruh- sorry never dealt with Lucille, maybe give it a couple of days..... 
Grimmy+ Butterfly123- welcome ladies!!!!!!!!! you are in the best place   
Sarah- sending lots of      , it Will be worth it. anyone injecting themselves is a HERO in my eyes!  
Pinpin- We also got clomid for the 'mean' time. i started it last week,my last pill today and scan on friday to see if i don't produce to many follicles.Hopefully they will be able to tell us when I will ovulate the egg or eggs. they never said anything about trigger injection. Do i need it?   Oh and i keep hearing about baby aspirin (?) what is that good for? Hope your wait to start clomid is not too long !!  
Samia + Wombly- your throats any better?   

Love to everyone else girls, i am i think better at writing as i go   as i keep forgetting   

as for us, as i mentioned last clomid pill today,scan on friday,then hols. Can't wait !! Oh and recieved a letter today saying that as of 6.5.09 we have been put on NHS waiting list. 12 months    and 1 GO on NHS. 

Venda
xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Scaruh - sorry to hear you aren't having much joy.  I have to say, the chap on the phone at QM was very dismissive and reduced me to tears... i thought he was a total ****.  Haven't spoken to Lucille but fingers crossed things move quickly


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi rosh75 !! how you getting on? i can see you on THE LIST as well, 3 months ahead of us! well thats 3 months closer...  

As for the man on the phone....he called my DH about his s.test results and almost reduced him to tears. Not very tactful at saying bad news! Later on Dr.Bevan told us it's not THAT bad


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Sarah Hopefully it will be third time lucky FET   Send our love to Jo 

Pinpin Fingers crossed the clomid works, you would of thought they would have suggested that awhile ago, good luck hun  yep I'll be there on Tues hopefully with Jess 

Scaruh I hope you get through to Lucille  

Venda Enjoy Spain 

Rosh I hope you feel better soon 

Sam Maybe your having a boy! Hence the different symptoms this time 

Are any of the other babies coming on Tues night??


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

I spoke to Nick at QM earlier just to see what the waiting lists are like, and he was most helpful.

I'm in North Surrey PCT and the policy QM have is to start tx within 6 months of the referal letter arriving.  That said, he also said that with "older" ladies (ie. nearing 40) they do try to speed things along as much as possible - so fingers crossed!  He also said that it was worthwhile calling re. cancellations as they do get people calling in to cancel if they fall pg naturally - they had 2 cancellations today, so it's worth trying.

I'm off for a scan tomorrow to check all is in order before I get properly referred - fingers crossed.

Grimmy


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Evening, 

I finally have got round to getting a new laptop, so back on here now.    I have missed so much and i have only be away for a week or so! 

Wombly & Feline - CONGRATULATIONS on your  s! That's fantastic news.   

Butterfly - Hi and welcome, how did the appointment go?

Hi to everyone, hope you are all ok.  A bit of a rubbish post i know, but i am so tired i am off to bed and will do a better post tomorrow.

Got our appointment tomorrow, i am gearing myself to be disappointed, then any good news is a bonus! I keep wondering about the waiting list length, but i guess it will become a bit clearer tomorrow (i hope)  

Love 

Lauralou 

xx


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Hi everyone

Well the appointment was a great success    Although now I'm feeling a little overwhelmed by it all.  So many forms to sign aghhhhh ... some of it is a little daunting too!  

All being well, we should be starting the process at the beginning of July ... yay!!!  

Whilst we waited for the nurse, we noticed the photo board on the wall showing photos of babies born following treatment ... it was a really   sign 

So its all good and I can continue to lose some weight before my hols in July.  I had heard that you can become quite bloated during treatment and I feel I could do with losing some weight beforehand ... so now I have a goal  

LauraLou - I was gearing myself for disappointment too but am really pleased with how the appointment went.  

Feeling really   and can only hope for the best results  

x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Anyone watching Find me a Family on Channel 4?

Hope you all had a good day.

*Butterfly* - welcome and glad your appointment went well.

*Lauralou* - how'd your appointment go?

*Venda and Rosh * - 'the man on the phone' sounds horrible! Venda - hope you have a great holiday next week, just what you need, away from all this.

*Rosh* - am impressed with the cake making!

*Didi and everyone else * - I never said one way or the other if I would go as think I was away when initial post went out, but am thinking about it - feel a bit weird to be honest, know most of you have all met each other before, so feeling a bit like the newbie!!?? Any other newbies coming - Butterfly? Grimmy?

*Sam * - how's your throat? Hope you're feeling better.

*Wombly* - how you doing? How's your throat? Scan on the 1st June, can imagine how long it feels, bit like the 2WW all over again. Guess that's the way it's going to be til the end!!

*Pinpin* - you've been busy! All sounds really good what you're doing though. Dr S at Parkside seems to know his stuff. I've just had my immunes tested at the Lister and my NK cells and CD 69 are both high. Don't ask me to explain, am still getting my head around it! Good luck trying naturally. 

*Sarah* - thinking of you and hoping it works for you this time.

Hi to everyone else, xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning!

Sarah - Yes i was in Praia de Gale! Isn't it a gorgeous and relaxing place?Do you go there often? It was our 4th time there, we love going there to relax, a bit of   and for the  great food too. We stay at teh Vila Gale praia, it's lovely there. Does you uncle own one of those beautiful villas in the area?
I'm glad the Dr is going well so far. I have have me fingers crossed that there is no delay and doesn't interfer with your plans of weekend away. Where are you going BTW?

Didi - sorry to hear your having such a busy time at work and a mare organising the get together. Let me know if there is anythign i can do to help? I texted you yesterday to confirm I'm coming  

Butterfly - so glad that your appt went well. July will be here in no time this is when i have my apt for IVF tx too but i'm hoping that clomid will work by then  

Rosh -     for the testing. I hope you get your BFP  

Grimmy - Hopefully the waiting times have reduced since i entered teh system last october but i just thought i'd give you a realistic pcture of teh actual times i had to wait. Even when they said to me that there was no waiting time for PCT patients what seems like no wait for a doctor seems lik ages when you're a patient  

Scaruh - I've not spoken to an Lucille or if i have i did not know that was her name. I found that when it came to bringing the apt forward it worked best if I presented myself in person at the apt desk next tp the blood test room at QM. This is where I managed to bring y apts forward twice and by a significant amount of time! Good luck  

Lauralou - good luck with the apt today. Let us know how you get on ?  

Sleepy - Yes I watched the programme on adoption too yesterday. I thought that lady who wanted to adopt was very lovely and gentle and it seemed like such a tough process to go through   
I'm glad that they have found the problem with your immune, it's a good thing to know what you're dealing with. Will you be having immune treatment during your next tx? If so do you know what they're going to put you on?  Good luck with everything  

Venda - I hope you'll have a lovely time in Spain. Hopefully clomid will do the trick and they'll see some nice mature eggies on the scan on friday and you'll be having lots of   in Spain  

Hi to everyone else!

DH and I have been to GP yesterday am to see ifshe could prescribe the clomid and all the other bits of med that the private doctor has put me on and she was lovely and prescribed everything on the NHS. She even did some of the immune blood tests (not the whole lot we'll still have to do a good few hundred pounds worth with Dr S.). She did the thrombophilia screen, Thyroid antibodies and ANA.
Now I can't wait for my next AF to start so I can start taking clomid  
Tonight we're going for our injections for the vaccination in view of our trip to Thailand - the doc went   went I told her we hadn't done the vaccination and we're going in 10 days so she gave us an emergency vaccination apt for tonight  

Hi to everyone else - have a good day girls  

Pinpin xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

I almost forgot to about those instead Cups that you mentioned Sarah!

Sarah? Samia?  what is this about   ??

Pinpin x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

right i am no panicking

i have the follouwng as yes
pin pn 
feline
wombly 
didi
tanya
sleepy TBC


i need a list if those going so i can book a venue. Can anyone help ?I don't have time to go through 4 weeks of threads at the moment

didi

I will have to book a table and estimate 10 people but help would be appreciated in compliing a list


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

didi - I just did a quick scan of the last thread & here is the completed list (that I can see)

Liz (+Ellis?)
Tanya (+Jessica?)
Samia (+girls?)
pin pin 
feline
wombly 
didi
tanya
sleepy TBC

Can anyone else who would like to come along please let me know & I will PM Didi with the list by the end of Friday. From 6pm for babies & 7-7.30pm for those who can't make it till a bit later - you can either just have a drink or have a meal too - there will be plenty of us eating (i.e. me). It will be at a pub in Thames Ditton next Tues 19th May

Wombly x

SarahTM - are you coming??


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quickie as I'm holding a very perky and squirmy Ellis

I'll be along with 'naughty-face' next Tuesday, but I won't stay for the meal as I think he will probably kick-off and I haven't got the brain cells any more to work out the logistics of getting DH to come and collect Ellis, so I can stay   

  

Is at The Ferry or whatever it's called now?

How are you doing Wombly & Feline? When are your scans?

Hope to read back properly later

Liz
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Wombly you are a life saver

I will ask Vicky to find a venue for 10 adults and 2 high chairs if needed. Other babes are too small to sit up I think! What do I know!-any additions can be added over the next few days

Liz

Wanted to suggest Ferry but as he is a small pub he wants us to book food ahead and I think this will prove a nightmare as we are all posting at different times.

Vicky is looking for somewhere local, child friendly and relaxed. 

As for me, was feeling fab , despite the hours but catching up on me now. I have lost a stone since IVF but I am now on a mission to get down to my wedding weight, so another stone to go. Symptoms from drugs have been that I am a moody *****- so nothing new there. Compared to IVF its a breeze. Don't think we hit jackpot this month so will try again next month! Pin Pin so glad you are under Dr S, he is a lovely bloke. I have a very funny story to tell u about my appt last week but too rude to post here! will have to be in person

Anyway back to the grindstone

I will post a venue when Vicky has organised one

XX
didi


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Go on Didi - post it on here about your appointment - no-one reads this thread..........honestly!    



Oh okay then, but no telling the story until I'm there too  

xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey lovely  

Well it's midweek which means i'm in tomorrow then off Friday (working Sunday though   )

Weightloss is up to 19.5lb and only 26lb to go - saw a friend today who told me i looked great and asked if i had lost weight... well yes i have thank you very much  

Venda - yep next appt is October 7th according to the text messaging service from QM!!   Have a fantastic holiday!

PinPin - thanks for the   - think i have missed obsessing over my imaginary symptoms and it's nice to feel a little loopy again! 

Tanya - thanks for the   - horrid man at QM upset me weeks ago - there have been pregnancies, broken nails and all manner of silly things for me to get upset over since - i'm made of sterner stuff (ish)  

Sorry can't make the meet up - shift pattern is a bit naff at present but have a glass of vino and a slice of cake for me!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Rosh - yay! well done on the weight loss      

sorry we won't see you next week - I guess we won't be getting to taste your triple chocolate cake either then?   

xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh pooh - I don't think I'm gonna be able to make it girls.  I'm snowed with work and just have too much to do but if I get a window of relief I'll pop along for sure!

Rosh - now you've intrigued me and of course I need to know what you do?!!  Apart from baking cakes and not eating them that is!

Liz - so sorry for being so bloody rubbish!  I promise I'll come over and meet Ellis before he starts talking!!

Wombly - how are you feeling?  I bet you can't wait for that scan can you?

PinPin - I got confused.  My uncle had a house in Guia but I used to go to Praia de Gale when I was a kid (my mum's side of the family are Portuguese).  It used to be beautiful but the last time I went to Albufeira it was an utter egg and chips dump and I swore I'd never go back?!  Maybe I'll give it another go if you recommend it so highly?!  As for the instead cups I'll let Sam explain!

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for missing so many people but work is horrid and all I really want to do is sit on the sofa, drink hot chocolate, eat biscuits and snooze!!  Instead I need to work, take the dog for a walk, cook dinner and put the rubbish out - nice!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

just a quick one...........
Rosh- i don't think i am on texting messaging service! how do i get on that? oh sounds good hey? October!!!  

love to all girls    
xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

harts is booked for 7pm next Tuesday for those eating

I will be there at 6 to secure some sofa space for those coming early/and or not eating

for details on the venue/directions etc
http://www.hartsboatyard.co.uk

There is a huge car park on site

Table is booked for 10 so anyone not on the list please let Wombly/me know by PM and I will let Harts know we need a bigger table.

Didi
x

/links


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

venda

in answer to your earlier post

aspirin is used in recurrent miscarraige cases ( like me) or treatment of auto immune where blood thickens( me and Pin pin) so unlikley you will need it

Trigger shot is given to mature the egg/s and time sex. This is not usually used when on Clomid but Dr S is trying to get me pregnant again asap due to my age and the protocole has same results as IUI. So, its dependent on who you are seeing as to how the Clomid cycles are managed.

Hope this helps
Didi
x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Didi,
thank you very very much! very helpful.   was so confused  , but ,much clearer now.
Thanks again!!
 x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sorry girls but just realised tuesdays are a big no no for me right now as I've got to be in Pertersham for 4.30pm for Keira's swimming, then McDonald @ 6pm for tea for Aaliyah and I (Don't have time!!) and then we've got to be at Epsom College for 7pm for Aaliyah's swimming lesson and we're never home b4 8pm and then got to get all their gear ready for the following day as I'm at work for 8am and daddy just wouldn't have a clue   and I've got to admit that I'm normally shattered by then   So sorry but just realised this   would have love to come    Next time I'm sure... Keira's bath's calling, Aaliyah keeps reminding me she's hungry and dh has a tennis match so it's all on my own tonight!!  Will do update later tonight on midwife appt today, and thanks Dids for organising the meet up  

Sam


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Sarah try and pop along Tuesday. We wil be there until late and will keep the seat warm in the bar! I no I shouldnt be drinking but I am business as usual until I get a BFP.

Also all you newbies. Everyones lovely and its like a meet up with the girls ie we dont have 3 heads! We would love to meet you

Also dont get put off and upset by QMH, Gps etc Infertility is all about eliminating problems and results speak for themselves. You will be fine and mummies before too long. 

As for me , I am knackered. No gym for me tonight. TV and spag bol me thinks.

Love to all


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls 

I'm in a panic over our trip to Krabi in Thailand. I went to our surgery with my DH to receive the injections tonight (it's a bit late as travelling in 10 days and booked quite last minuet and I didn't think we needed any injections when i booked). DH received his vaccinations for Hep A, Tetanus and Diphteria but the nurse said they couldn't give me the injections as I am taking prednisolone and it's an immunosuppressive drug.

They told me to ring the Tropical Disease hospital tomorrow to find out what I should do... i.e. i guess if they can't give me the injections then they'll warn me about the risks of all the disease that she already mentioned tonight and I will spend my time out there worrying as soon as a mosquito shows its nose or eat something.  Please please tell me some of you have been to Thailand without having had the injections do you think it's safe?? i don't want to cancel but obviously don't want to risk my already impaired health...  

Pinpin x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Pinpin, I'm in work tomorrow from 8am and will ask our travel section about thailand so if you want to pm me your mobile number and I'll give you a quick buzz from work as soon as I know  

Sam   

P.S: I didn't think you need any though...


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Count me in for Tuesday, I am nervous though about walking into a pub to a group of women I've never met before, and yep Didi I know you don't have 3 heads, but maybe I do!!!    I know, no reason to be nervous, I am a freak!  But am looking forward to meeting the people I have been chatting to for the past few months!  Butterfly, Grimmy, any other newbies coming??!! 

Pinpin - sorry can't help you with that one, but can see why they didn't give it to you.  My doc at Lister said being on prednisolene would make you more likely to catch infections, so I would check it out if I were you because otherwise you will just worry the whole holiday and not enjoy it.

Hi to everyone else, looking forward to meeting some of you next week.

Sleepy xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Samia for offering to ask people who know at work. I've just PMed you my mobile number

Sleepy - yes i was told too that you're more likely to catch infections whilst on steroids   and i naturaly worry quite a lot anyway so  
It will be lovely to meet you next week   I can confirm that Did does not have 3 heads  

Sarah - I hope you can make it it will be lovely to see you again  

I'm waiting for the apprentice to start so i can take my mind of this bl****g problem with the injections. Oh and I forgot to mention I almost hit the nurse when she insistedly asked if I was SURE that I was not pregnant as this would be an added issue for the injections.  I could swear my DH saw some smoke coming out of my ears ! Oh now DH going on about his arm hurting from the injection he was lucky enough to HAVE 

Pinpin x


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Everyone, 

Hope you are all well.  I have just been reading todays posts; i can't keep up. 

Liz - I can't believe Ellis is nearly 2 months, time has flown by. 

Pinpin - Haven't a clue about Thailand and jabs, never been further than Europe and US!! So can't help.  I bet you will have an amazing time. Had a quick look at the pics of Portugal on **, it looked lovely.  Sounds like you are starting to move forward with tx which is great news.  

Samia  Just reading your post about your hectic Tuesday nights has worn me out! 

Wombly & Feline - How are you both doing?

Sleepy Dwarf - I have been watching the c4 thing too, on again tonight. 

Another quick post from me as i haven't sat down yet! 

We had our appointmen today and it went really well.  Met with a doc, not Dr Bevan another lady, she took some notes etc and told us the wait would be a year, so i was bit   but then she said DH would need his sperm to be frozen as his SA results seem to vary from 0 to a low count.  Have to go private for that, so went and met Nick from the Bridge and we thought he came across really well.  DH had his cromosone levels checked and tested for HIV and hep.  i also had the hiv test too. Going back in July for a follow up meeting and hope to get treatment started in October so that ec etc can be carried out during half term, so don't need to let work know too much.   So, Butterfly you were right about it going all ok in the end!

Anyway, i hope you are all ok and hi to everyone i have missed. 



Laura Lou xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello everyone

Great to hear about everyones appointments at QM going well - hopefully I'll get one through soon.

Sorry, but I can't come along on Tuesday - I'll be working up in London all day then off to see a very pregnant friend in North London (why is it that we manage to surround ourselves with pregnant people when its the one thing that we all want?!)

I had an internal scan yesterday and the lady said that she thought I had a small polyp but didn't think it would be a problem - does anyone know anything about these?  Will I need to have it dealt with before starting IVF?

Pinpin - when I went to Thailand I did take something for malaria, but that was cos we were up in the hills staying in accomodation with the locals so didn't have aircon etc.  I know several people who have been without taking any drugs who have been fine, but there is always a risk.  Whatever you do you will have a FAB time - I'm very jelous!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Grimmy

re: polyps, I think it depends on the size of them. If they are small then I don't think they are considered a problem.

I've had them in the past and was told that due to their size, they needed removing before I could carry on with tx as they would jeopardise any embryos implanting.
It was a real killer at the time as it was the second time tx had to be abandoned at the Baseline scan, so I'd already had weeks of downregging!

They'll probably just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't increase in size, but it's good that they spotted it

Liz
x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Venda - don't know how i got on the text messaging service... they cancelled the appt over the phone and then text me to new appt date


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi girls,
it really is nice to hear good news about everyones appointments and meeting up etc...great vibes in the last couple of days!  
Rosh- how strange?   
I am off for scan tomorrow to see the follies, looking forward to it in strange way. 

love and more     to all
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Question for you ladies - had my baseline scan today with Lister and they've found a cyst, I've never had a cyst before and am bit worried.  They told me not to worry for the moment, that it might just go away but you know how you're mind works overtime.  Have been told to start sniffing tonight and go back next Thursday for a scan to see it they'll allow me start stimms.

Know people have cysts all the time and they're fine, but how do people know when they are serious?  Sorry for the me post - but do you ever think - enough is enough, always something new to contend with.  

Sleepy x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just call me the polyp and cyst girl!  

Hi Sleepy - I had a cyst discovered when I finally made it further than the Baseline scan on my first (3rd) IVF. In my case it was aspirated and then I started my stimming injections the same day, but I think that cysts often go away on their own

If they need to aspirate it, then it's just pretty much the same procedure as EC, where they sedate you. I met SarahTM as she was was having her EC the same day I was having the cyst aspirated

Hope that helps!

Liz
xxx

Hello everyone else and HUGE apologies for being so pants at personals at the moment


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Hi all

I won't be able to join you all on Tuesday I'm afraid ... it would have been nice to be able to meet some of you face to face    Hopefully next time  

My brain is starting to work overtime since my appointment on Tuesday and loads of questions are popping up now ... couldn't think of any when I was in there!!!!!  

Just wanted to ask those of you who have been through the IVF process at QM a quick question.

How did your other halves get your EC's up to The Bridge?  Taxi, train, car??  Its one part of the process you can't personally be responsible for can you   

What's your experience of The Bridge

I'm gonna have loads of questions over the next few weeks ... so glad I joined this thread ... I can see from past posts that I'm in the right place  

Thanks  

x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry for those that can't make Tuesday - next time eh?

Butterfly - we have always found The Bridge to be great and they really seemed to have upped their embryology recently.

DH got a taxi up to The bridge the first time but as you have to pay waiting time it can be costly. They were very busy the day that DH went and by the time he was seen, he'd racked up a taxi bill of £70!!!
So the next 2 times he drove up and he found that much easier - there is a good NCP car park just behind Guys Hospital (I think) - it's on The Bridge website.
However if it's your DH/DP's first time up there then the taxi is probably the best bet as it's one less thing to think about.
I definitely wouldn't recommend public transport as the incubators are big and heavy

Liz
xxz


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Liz

Thank you so much for responding.  I'm such a control freak and the thought of giving someone else the responsibility (even if it is DH) of getting those eggs (if of course we have any  ) up there safe and sound scares the life out of me  

I'm thinking of asking my B-I-L who is familiar with driving in London to take DH.  I may even do a dummy run with them and actually go into The Bridge and find out exactly where DH will need to go.  Told you I was a control freak  

My DH would go crazy if he'd saw what I'd written makes him seem a bit   but he hates hospitals, needles and anything like that so he's gonna be really nervous on the day 

Thanks for the heads up on the size and weight of the incubator .. I had no idea!

Did you do anything different on your 3rd time lucky Liz

x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Butterfly - my DH also did the taxi on both goes so he didn't have to worry about navigating his way through london. QM's recommend a taxi firm who are used to the run and know the urgency & preciousness of the cargo they're taking. I've always really liked the Bridge they are very professional & I have a lot of faith in their embryologists, they always take the time to answer your questions

Sleepy - hope the cyst doesn't stall tx - hopefully it will just go from the D/R drugs  

Venda - how did your scan go?

Pinpin - did you manage to get the Thai inj's sorted??

Laralou - glad you had a positive appt - October will be here in no time  and you'll have plenty of time to get yourself prepared for it

Samia - can't believe you can't make it!!! Okay I'll let you off - looks like you've got a very hectic Tues!

Sarah - you have to come!!! Well, you don't have to but would be nice to see you

Hi to everyone else, had a jacket pot with beans & cheese and now very full - about time for a nap.....d'oh I'm still at work 

Wombly x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Hope you are well well and looking forward to the weekend!

Temps taken a nosedive so waiting on AF - bought some ridiculously high sparkly shoes to cheer myself up!

Laralou - we also got told 1 year when we were put on the list in Feb - our next appt isn't until october but will let you know if it takes less than a year!! xx


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, hope you're all haviing a great weekend.
Looking forward to the meet up tuesday.
Hate this weather!
Still tired but other than that feeling quite good and no sickness, yay!!

Feline x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Glad you are feeling okay Feline - when do you get your scans and stuff done? Very exciting news!!!


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

First scan 29th May which is a week on Friday. hope it is all as it should be   
Hope you're doing ok on the wait!
It defo comes round quick anyway  

Feline x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope you're having a lovely weekend, even if weather is ****!  Meant to improve by the end of the week, so hopefully for BH weekend!

Lauralou – glad apt went well.  October will be here before you know it.  Will you be on long protocol or short protocol or do you know yet?

Liz – thanks re scan.  Hopefully it will come to nothing.

Butterfly – you sound like me, a control freak too!  Always think poor DH can’t do anything without me!

Wombly and Feline – how you feeling?  Is it strange?  Do you keep wanting to do pg tests?  When is your scan Wombly?  Questions, questions, questions!  Feline – am sure you’re counting days til 29th!


Hi to everyone else, sending you all a big  

Sleepy x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everyone

Are we still on for tomorrow night? Hope so!
I’ll probably be there relatively early with ‘naughty-face’ if that’s okay? But I won't stay and eat.

Sleepy – I’m keeping my fingers crossed that that pesky cyst is currently shrinking in readiness for your next scan.
We’re not scary – honestly! Well not all of us! 

Feline – the wait for the first scan is total killer isn’t it? I remember that it was pretty much all I could think about and both myself and DH were nervous wrecks by the time the date came!
Hopefully you won’t get any morning sickness at all (or any other nasty side effects) and you and Wombly can both have a lovely easy time of the next 8 months.

Wombly – any side effects creeping in for you? So is your scan the same day as Feline’s?

Rosh – yay! Well done on the shoe purchase but poo news that you think that AF is due!

Butterfly – sounds like a good idea having BIL drive DH to The Bridge. I’m sure he’ll feel much more relaxed about it all. 

Venda – how did your scan go (sorry if I’ve missed the post)

Sarah – is work easing at all? Now come on – when ARE we meeting up?
I hope the downregging is going okay?

Tanya – so, how is the weaning going? Can’t wait to see her again tomorrow and to ask lots of advice.

Sam – how are you and how is the tiredness going? Sorry we won’t see you tomorrow but I hope the lurgy has gone now

Grimmy – fingers crossed that tx can start very soon for you.

Didi – thanks for organising tomorrow (and Wombly) when you are so manic. I hope you didn’t have to work this weekend.

Laura Lou – Really pleased to hear that you had a good appointment. Not that long to go until your next and then you can crack on with tx.

Pinpin – aw I’m soooooo jealous about your trip to Krabi and I really hope that you managed to get some answers on the immunistaions. With regards Malaria, I don’t think Krabi (or any of the island resorts) are in the Malaria zone are they – isn’t it more Northern Thailand?
Of course that doesn’t answer the other jabs does it! Sorry!

Hello also to anyone else I’ve missed, which I know I have done

See those of you that can make it tomorrow and hope to see everyone else next time

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi - just a quick one - Liz I will probably be there early as I'll come straight from work - about 5.45pm - will you be around then?

Wombly x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Liz

I will get there for 6 to see you and bubs. Table booked for 7

Anyone coming early call me on 0781 593 3578 if you can't find us downstairs

Table booked for 7 in name of Domenica. I will adjust table numbers tommorow
x

No didnt work this weekend. Went to Manchester to have a girly weekend!


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

wombly see you there early too -around 6


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Wombly said:


> Hi - just a quick one - Liz I will probably be there early as I'll come straight from work - about 5.45pm - will you be around then?
> 
> Wombly x


sure can be - 5.45- 6.00 

Didi - so does the head hurt after the girlie weekend?

xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Happy Monday!

Well AF arrived but not stressing... i'm used to it by now!  

DH and i had a chat - think i'm just going to chill out and wait on the NHS cycle - still have wait to lose, holiday is here in August then appt is in October and who knows, they may say we can start at our October appt eh?

Cannot believe MIL announced at the family dinner that DH has low sperm count AND that he was on prescribed meds for hairloss.... the woman has no boundaries!!  DH said he is past caring as it's been almost a year since diagnosis so i won't get too angry as doesnt' help the situation.

Hope you all have a nice meet up and share a diet coke for me!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

rosh75 said:


> Cannot believe MIL announced at the family dinner that DH has low sperm count AND that he was on prescribed meds for hairloss.... the woman has no boundaries!! DH said he is past caring as it's been almost a year since diagnosis so i won't get too angry as doesnt' help the situation.


  MIL's? Gotta love 'em!!!!

sounds like a good plan to me, Rosh and who knows what may happen between then & now  

xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Rosh OMG I thought i was the only one with MIL from hell. 

Mine has told the whole village I cant have children and that she hopes her DS will find an alternative wife

We havent spoken since Xmas and I have no intention of speaking to her again

sorry your AF arrived

Think mine will too 

X


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

domenica said:


> Mine has told the whole village I cant have children and that she hopes her DS will find an alternative wife


What a pleasant woman! 

xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

- what horrible MIL's!!!!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

My MIL wants me to apply for the next series of The Apprentice 'cos apparently I'd win!!  She loves me (more than DH I think?!!!) which in it's own way can sometimes be as bad as if she was horrid?!!  I don't really mean that of course - there's a good reason why MIL jokes are so popular but it seems that there's been a role reversal and DH's mothers have got worse somehow?!!

Anyway, I'm rambling!  No time to do personals I'm afraid as this event is keeping me buried in paperwork but wanted to say hello and let you all know that it's highly unlikely I'll make tomorrow.  I'll do my best to pop in early if I can but if not have fun and I'll see you at the next one.

AF arrived today and is a humdinger - you'd think having downregged for 10 days it'd make it lighter wouldn't you or is that me being stoopid?!!  

Bye for now.

Sarah x


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies 
Just a quick one to say I'll aim to get there for 6 and I'm not sure yet if I'll be there for food (I'll see how Jess is, but she normally goes to bed at 7.30!)


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Oh my God, Didi and Rosh - what horrible MIL's - Didi especially, how dare she?  I would be so mad!!!   

Question - anyone ever forgotten to take their sniffer as part of their DR - forgot to take mine this morning?  Only remembered when came home from work tonight.  Took it then, but that would be tonights dose anyway.  Any advice?

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow, Didi have taken your no.  Will text you as coming in so I don't walk over to a group of random people and ask are they FF people??  Will aim to get there for about 6 or half 6 ish.

xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone
Just to let you know i'll be driving straight from work too tomorrow but as driving from Hammersmith could get there anytime between 6.30 and 7pm depending on the traffic  

See you al tomorrow 

Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

sleepy dwarf said:


> Question - anyone ever forgotten to take their sniffer as part of their DR - forgot to take mine this morning? Only remembered when came home from work tonight. Took it then, but that would be tonights dose anyway. Any advice?


Yep! I know I did it on the last cycle and I'm pretty sure I did it on the previous 4 downregging sessions too!  
Think in my instance I took it as soon as I remembered and then took the next one on time.
I think/hope missing 1 wouldn't make a huge difference

x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok I am officially loosing it.

Left my blackberry at home everyone. Never done that before

I am wearing black trousers and a grey stripey wrap shirt, I have short blond hair. You should be able to spot me

Anyone else have their mobile on them?


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sarah - my D/R AF's have always been heavier  

Sleepy - I have pm'd you my mobile no. 

If anyone else wants my mobile no. PM me 

See you lot this evening - looking forward to it - I'm having a hungry day today 

Wombly x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

i have done something really stupid. I tested eraly this afternoon and got a faint positive- blink and you would miss it 
1) my hcg shot make have caused it and so probably invalid
2) why do I do this to myself


Grrrr
didi


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh My God Didi!!!  You mad thing, but you never know.  You are prob on way to Hart's now, so see you soon.


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Hey gang hope you don't mind me joining your thread. Its my first post here on FF having only found it yesterday (can you believe that!). Anyways as I'm currently undergoing treatment at Roehampton it seems an appropriate place to start.

A quick up date on me..

Am 32, me and OH have been trying for about 6 years,  after some investigations it was determined issue may be due to OH's low motility. We were referred to QM (from St Peters) middle of last year and in October I finally received my first appointment for February ( on the understanding that I got my BMI under 29 as it was then 32). Managed to loose some weight and Doc was happy with my new BMI of 28. We started our first cycle just a few weeks ago and are currently down regging, am sniffing suprecur atm, due a scan on 27th and all going well hoping to start injecting Menopur.

Have had a quick read through the last few pages and you all seem like a nice bunch and I thought it would be good to speak to folks in the same position. Hope those of you eating out tonight have a fab time and look forward to chatting with you all soon.


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just back from Harts, really nice to meet you all and put faces to the "names"!  We will definitely have to do a meet up again over the summer.  Glad to see you don't have 3 heads Didi!

Liz - lovely to see Ellis, he is adorable, think he's struck a bond with us all now!

Tanya - likewise with Jessica, she is adorable too, even if she did cry as soon as I held her!  Hope you both got home ok and babies settled down.

Somnium - welcome to the thread, we are a nice bunch and feel free to ask any questions you have. Hope DR (down regging) going ok.

night all, Sleepy xx


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Hi Ladies It was lovely seeing you all earlier, hope the food was nice? 

Welcome Somnium and good luck with this cycle


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

I  hope that you all had a great time at the meet up last night - perhaps I'll be able to make the next one!

I'm just back from an appt at St Peters.  I got a call yesterday afternoon asking me to go in to discuss my scan results!  I was a bit worried given how quickly they were seeing me, but it was nothing to worry about - they just wanted to confirm what the Sonographer had already told me re. the polyps!  But, they are booking me in for a Hysteroscopy (?) and will remove anything they find during the investigation.  Reckon this should be done in the next 2-3 weeks!  And the great thing is that they are doing my referal to QM anyway, so no delay there.

Somnium - welcome.  Good to see another referal from St Peters and therefore someone whose brains I can pick re timescales etc....

Didi - I hope that your BFP sticks!  It must be an amazing feeling.

Hi to everyone else (I'm not very good at this personal messaging!)

Grimmy


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hiya girls

Firstly so sorry I didn't make it down last night.  I was still at my desk at 9pm thinking of you all!!  Hope you had fun.

Liz, very jealous that everyone's got to meet Elllis before me!  When this event's out of the way I shall be over to see you!

Grimmy, great news that everything's moving so fast.  You'll be on the IVF rollercoaster before you know it!  My sister's just had polyps removed with an hysteroscopy and all went fine.  She lives in Shanghai and had nurses who didn't speak a word of English and she was still fine - it's a pretty simple procedure and she told me that she just had mild period pain type cramps for a day after and was then right as rain.

Didi - fingers crossed this is the one! 

Somnium - welcome to the thread.  It seems that we are cycle buddies as I am also currently downregging and have my scan on Tuesday, 26th.  I'm now at Hammersmith privately (had one private tx at Hammersmith then moved to QM for NHS cycle then decided to go back to HH) but everyone on here is so nice that I decided not to move to the HH thread and stayed here instead!!  We're doing a FET this time so all being well I should be in for Transfer in 4 weeks or so which won't be far off you so we can keep each other company!

Wombly and Feline - how are you both feeling?  Has it sunk in yet?  Bet you're both excited nervous wrecks aren't you?!

Rosh - how's it going?  I put on 2lbs at ww this week - serves me right for going out on Saturday, drinking too much wine and then coming home and eating cake for two days to recover!!  See what happens when I make cakes?  I have no self control!  Have you had an opportunity to wear your gorgeous new sparkly shoes yet?

Clarabel - how's little Louis doing?  And how are you finding motherhood?

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all fab.

Not much news from me - not finding downregging too bad.  Only a couple of headaches and one or two angry outbursts   but apart from that, all OK!!  Have timed it so that my event will be finished and I can relax during the 2ww this time so if anyone fancies dog walks and lunch let me know?!!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## caroline b (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but not much has been going on with me.

It has been so nice though to keep reading and seeing the good news some of you have had!

I am supposed to be having the appointment with the consultant on 11th June, but you may remember that last month they could not fit me in for the HSG.  Anyway, AF arrived today and guess what, they said they could not fit me in AGAIN this month.  So I am going to have to cancel the appointment on 11th June, this is sooooo frustrating as I have been waiting for the June appointment since 9th April, and I guess now they will put it back another couple of months to August or something.  I just think its crazy that I have had to wait for the HSG for two months, the woman in radiology said I have to call at 8.00 am on the first day of my period, but I said that is difficult to do if it doesn't start until mid morning.  Do you think next time I should ring before it starts??

Anyway, sorry for the rant, just very disappointed about the further delay before even starting any tx or getting on any waiting lists.

Caroline


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sarah - glad to see you are still alive  - I'm feeling okay, pinging between excitement and anxiety - glad to hear you've only had 2 outbursts! Hope the SE's keep away for you 

Grimmy - sounds like you are on the move 

Didi - did you check how much the hcg quantity was?!?!?!?! Good luck for Friday (like you'll last that long )

Sleepy - lovely to meet you last night & lots of luck for your scan on Thursday, hope that horrible cyst has gone 

Tanya - lovely to see you & Jessica again - she has changed quite a lot since I last saw her. Food was lovely thanks -we all had fish & chips! Q: What do you give a bunch of indecisive hormonal women for dinner?? A: the all have the same as whoever decides first 

Liz - lovely to see you & meet Ellis last night - can't believe how big he is  but very cute too - and you do look really well 

Somnium - hello & welcome - congrats on starting your first cycle

Jenny - hope you're feeling a bit less bloated today?

Caroline - how annoying   - can totally understand the rant - maybe give the ACU a ring & let them know that you're upset & does it mean they have to change your appt. They may be able to do something?

Best go - boss is lurking - hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Well trigger shot is now out of system ,as test this am negative so unlikley I am preg but will retest at the weekend if still no AF.Have had AF pians now for 5 days and so bad last night I couldn't sleep , so no doubt AF is imminent.

Lovely to see you all

Sorry for lack of personals but in meetings rest of the week

Will post at the weekend

x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Didi, Womby, Sarah, Liz, Samia, Tanyak and all 

Didi, hun I think you should go and have the blood test, just in case you may rather know if it's another biochemical.  that's why I always have the blood test.  Good luck hun      

I've missed another get together, I know I didn't say I was coming just in case I got held up at work and I certainly did,   OMG, I wish I had an easier job.


Had my appt at QMH today they discharged me 2 years ago as a 'Poor responder' with only DE options left.... I had paid for three private sessions with them already! The doctor was very encouraged my my two recent pregnancies and is now carrying out repeated miscarriage tests on the NHS so I've had a raft of blood tests......FREE, and am on the waiting list for a lap and hydro thingy all FREE.... I was civil but asked if I could have anything else for free while she was at it, to which she replied NO!  

Sorry I've been reading for ages but not posting as I'd no news, until today.

I hope you are all well,


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Jack - how funny! I popped in to QM's today too - to say hello to Katie & Julie and to show them Ellis. It was weird being back but also good to see them.
Great news about the blood tests and I hope the lap and hydro thingy appointments come through soon

Great to see those of you that made it last night - can't believe I missed out on fish & chips   , but 'naughty-face' needed feeding and changing and when he kicks off no-one is spared  

Didi - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that you get a positive result if you test again on OTD   

Pinpin - oh my god, have a great time re-enacting James Bond things on Krabi - sooooo jealous!  

Wombly & Feline - loads and loads of luck for next week and the week after appointments

Sarah - aw shame we missed you last night (and everyone else that couldn't make it!). Good luck with the event! AND good luck with downregging

Grimmy - good that they are booking you in for the hysteroscopy - hope the date comes through soon

Tanya - Jessica is just gorgeous! Such a cutie  

Somnium - hello & welcome to the thread and wishing you a positive outcome on this cycle

Caroline - what a poo about the HSG   is it definitely cancelled or is it worth chasing them again for this?

Hello everyone else I've missed - for those that were there last night saw that my brain is pretty mushy these days and that's why I'm so pants at remembering everyone!   
In fact I threw a load of rubbish in a bin today in Richmond Park and somehow managed to throw my car keys in there too!    

Liz
xxx


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey ladies, was lovely to meet those who were able to make last night, and also the two GORGEOUS bubbas!! Can't beleive what similar sizes they are but such diffrent ages. They are cuties  

rosh - hope you are able to relax with DH and make the most of the BH weekend Can't beleive the whole MIL - that's one less thing needed!

Sarah - hope the headaches aren't too bad on ya!

Tanya - was lovely to meet you and Jess - she's adoreable!

Sleepy and Pin pin -was great to put names to faces and finally meeting you.

Didi - still hope weekend is positive - not over till its over - was nice meeting you

Liz - great to meet you and 'naughty-face' - although he was good as gold, rather than naughty!

Sonmium - welcome to the thread!

Grimmy - I'm sure the polyps will be sorted in no time

Caroline - Sorry to hear aout the delay - just keep on at them, it cant hurt

Jack - great you're getting some freebies, it's the least you deserve!

Wombly - Nah, still bloated! Knew i would b - nice combination of water retention, and probably (TMI) constipation - and too many good meals  
Not going to worry too much about it as only going to get bigger in time.

I am shatterd this evening and just waiting for DP to get home from work so we have dinner. I just want my bed.
Actually felt sick when I got home last night but think that was more to being too stuffed jn or trapped wind rather than the pregnancy.

Feline (Jenny)


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Firstly big thanks to everyone for the very warm welcome, I already feel at home.

Grimmy - Feel free to pick away or PM me I'll do my best to remember the process.

SarahTM - Wow that our cycles are so close together, will be great to have your company, what type of IVF are you having? We are having ICSI.

Just wondering if anyone else who is/has used suprecur nasal spray is sufferingany side effects? So far nothing major, and am not sure if what I have noticed is actually the drugs. Have slightly tender boobs, the odd hot flush and yesterday a dizzy spell or two. Only had the one moody sesion yesterday evening, does that sound right?


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,


Sorry I couldn't make it last night but very glad you've all had a lovely evening    This is going to be a short post as I'm feeling like I'm dying!!!    Been back at GP and I've got tonsilitis (sp?) and feel like my throat is about to explode as well as my head and my body is all shivering and achey!!  So back on the antibiotics for 5 days!! (got to admit that I should I finished the course last week and I wouldn't be here today!!!)    So just feeling sorry for myself right now!!  Welcome to the newbies by the way  

Sam   

P.S: Liz talk about mushy brain: last tuesday I went to Sainsbury to pick up my medecines with Keira and put on her in a trolley and just picked up the prescription, well at 3.30pm before the girls swimming couldn't find my purse anywhere... called Sainsbury: had left it in a trolley in the trolley park and somebody had just handed it in!  How lucky was that!! All my cards, NI card, NHS card well the whole lot!!!


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Quick question

I was woken up with period pian again today, really bad, made me feel sick. Has anyone on clomid ever had a delayed period? or could it be the cyclogest? I feel so uncomfortable and keep running to the loo but nothing

I only ever get cramps when I bleed so this is a new one on me. Just thought I would ask you lovely ladies. Sorry for selfish post

didi


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Didi,

Clomid can shorten or lenghten your cycle but as Jack's mentioned have you had your blood done or redone an htp as you never know   I hope and   for you that the pains you're having are a little beanie snuggling in     Hope this help and sorry for being rubbish at personals lately but I'm home off sick and don't feel at my best  

Sam  

And the school's just called to say Aaliyah's complaining of an ear ache so I could take a doc's appt for her this pm!!! God I seem to spend my life at the surgery these days!!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi ladies

Sorry, just a quick one, am flying into Kingston when DH comes home to buy a BBQ, want to have one this weekend, so thought we should buy one instead of just using disposables all the time.

But just wanna say, am on the road to 3rd IVF - 3nd time lucky eh Wombly and Liz!  Wombly - you'll have to PM me the things you did different, remember the puple grape juice.

Cyst is gone, so starting injecting tonight.  Am on so many new drugs this time, have written them all in diary and crossing them off each day.  Normal IVF drugs, Viagra   - yep new to me, and Vagifem for lining of womb and then steroids next week.  and then more after EC.

Anyway, hope you're all well, sorry for lack of personals, will catch up at weekend.

x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

sam

test was neg this morning but always a chance I ovulated a day later after trigger shot. IF AF doesnt arrive I will test again Monday but I am sure will come in due course

fab news Sleepy 


have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sam - you were in my dream last night...... no, it wasn't anything sordid  - DH was leaving me for a 16yr old cheerleader the lived next door, I was distraught & you turned up with Kiera & Aaliyah & your mother (?!?) in tow! I wasn't best pleased with DH when I woke up - I have been having some very bizarre dreams! Hope you're feeling better soon & Aaliyah's earache has gone away 

Sleepy - hurray you're on your way - fingers crossed  it will be 3rd time lucky for you!! I will PM you

Didi - sorry it wasn't good news  but as you say - it ain't over 'til the fat lady sings!

Sarah - hope the D/R is going okay & you're not suffering too many SE's 

Somnium - how many days have you been sniffing? It normally takes me about 10 days sniffing to feel any real side effects but then each cycle was different & the last one I had hardly any side effects

Well, had doc's appt this morning & he congratulated me on my BFP, he also told me that the odd drink is okay as long as its vintage bolly! Told I would inform DH of the very strict criteria  - he was very funny, very old school but lovely. Got a midwife's appt for 16th June - how weird is that!?!

Feline - how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey where's my midwife appointment!! I've been to my GP and he said the midwife would be in touch but could be from Week 11!! Not fair!
He's not very good anyway, has no clue about fertility or pregnancy at all, but guess it's just not his speciality!

Wombly, it's completely normal to be having crazy dreams as I too, have had the wierdest ones the last few days.
Had one the night before last which was pretty violent with people bottling people over the head and there was some psycho guy trying to get me so he could hang me with a load of other women he had kidnapped. I think I must have woken every hour that night in a state of terror. Then last night had strange dream I got vey drunkenly hitched in Las vegas with DP but had forgotten about it coz had been so drunk! Bizarre!  also very hot and thirsty during the night - lots of loo breaks!!
Almost too frightened to go to sleep from fear of what's going to pop up in my dreams,

hope you're all doing ok!!

Feline x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey everyone

Sorry bit of a read and run as i've been so busy at work it's been horrible... lots of bad people to lock away! 
All okay with me, CD6 so should really start gearing up for ovulation but feel like the stuffing was knocked out of me last cycle when i got so hopeful... why do i do this to myself when i know it's so unlikely... perhaps i need help!!!! 

No weightloss this week - the evil witch was here plus family part at the weekend... oh dear!

Sarah - not worn the new shoes yet..... treated myself to some uber comfy birkenstocks though - not quite as glam!!  DH's birthday next month so have fab dress to wear with my equally fab shoes.... 

Thinking that perhaps October could be the start of something nice when we have our appt with the consultant - here's hoping!!!

Hope you all have a fab weekend and enjoy the BH


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Just wanted to wish you all a lovely Bank Holiday weekend ... fingers crossed no rain   x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Wombly said:


> Somnium - how many days have you been sniffing? It normally takes me about 10 days sniffing to feel any real side effects but then each cycle was different & the last one I had hardly any side effects


Today is day 8 and I have a really upset tummy feels like its in a knot! Again don't know if its the drugs or a bug, doesnt help AF is super evil this time round. All going well this should be her last visit for a while hehe.

Anyhoo hope your all having a lovely Bank Hol weekend, am looking forward to my scan on Wed. Had a nosey round Babies R Us earlier (all in the name of research as I work for Mothercare hehe) and spotted lots of things I can buy (all going well) oops.


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi girls!!
arrived back home on wednesday but just finished reading all the posts!  
where to start.....

Glad to hear you had a lovely time at the 'meet up',hope i wont miss it next time!
Somnium-welcome welcome!!!!!!!!!
rosh75- dont worry about no w.loss this week, there is always next week and you
have done really well so far!!
Wombly+Feline - how does IT feel?!    
Didi-      you never know,keeping my fingers and toes crossed!
Samia-hope you feel better soon! lots of sunshine for you  

and for me?.........this is my day 17. felt awfully sick day 9-16,apparently due to the run up to ovulation on day 15. had another scan done on the same day and Katie saw 2 follies,one on either side ready to 'pop'.so now its the dreaded 2ww    
Has anyone else felt so sick on Clomid? the days i was taking it (2-6),i thought 'hmm i feel great,i am so lucky, no side effects' ! and THEN it came   

hope everyone else is great, enjoy the sunshine ladies   
xxx venda


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope you all had a lovely bank holiday weekend, weather has been fab!

Just saying hi, any update Didi, still hoping for you.

Enjoy rest of weekend,

Sleepy x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

oh yes,any news didi?  
x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi can I join in? I've just started IVF with QM Roehampton. I start the suppression nasal spray on 13th June and then have a baseline scan on 24th June. 
At the moment I'm taking microgynon which seems a bit strange as that is the mini pill.

Feeling a bit anxious about the whole thing- first timer! I've got PID which lead to twisted tubes, DH is normal. 

How does everyone feel about exercising during all of this? The nurse at QM's said that I could continue as normal until the egg collection but Zita West says to stop aerobic exercise as soon as you start IVF.

thoughts?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies just a reaaly quick one 

Welcome Kezzababes Good luck I hope it is first lucky for you   In regards to exercise I would do what you are comforable with as long as you are not over doing it  

Didi I keeping my fingers crossed it turns to a positive

Hi to every one and I hope you have all had a great bank holiday weekend? x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

No update

No AF and cramps have died down but still there. Now been on steriods nearly 3 weeks. Trying to get hold of Dr S to see if I should stop steriods and cyclogest eventhough AF hasn't arrived as HPT say I am not pregnant.

It's all most bizarre. 

Didi


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Well scan was a huge disappointment, lots of   today.  Only have 6 follicles, last 2 IVF's had 11 at this stage, so wasn't very happy.  Know with my AMH being so low this was inevitable to happen at some stage but just wasn't expecting it to be so dramatic.  50% drop!  I know we only need one, but still good to have lots to play with, we all know how quick a cropper bunch of eggs can quickly drop to only a few embies.

Anyway, hope you are all doing ok.

Didi - it does seem strange, keep trying to get through to Dr S.

Kessababes - welcome and good luck with your tx.

Hi to everyone else, xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Didi - does sound strange - hope you managed to get hold of mr s

Sleepy - try not to feel down about it hun  - 6 is plenty! I know its a shock after normally having 11 but just remember its quality not quantity you want  - sending you lots of growing vibes    

Kezzababes - well done on starting your first tx - it can all be very daunting but we are all here to answer any questions you have! In regards to exercising, I normally calm it down a bit during D/R (downregging) and then just do walking during stims but everyone's different, I also did horseriding on my last cycle up until EC. It depends how you feel, esp during stims, if you have a lot of follies then you may not want to do too much 

Venda - good luck for your 2ww!!  

Somnium - hope you're not getting too many SE's from D/R!  

Sarah - you're very quiet -hope everything is going okay - got my fingers crossed for you  

Rosh - sorry you're feeling a bit down about last month - we do keep doing it ourselves - its the only thing we know! Hope you manage to relax a bit more this month 

Feline - how're you feeling? I'm feeling nauseous nearly all day now but its only mild so I have to just keep eating during the morning but then I'm too bloated by the afternoon! Not long till your scan!! I think different areas have different rules, my GP said the midwife normally sees me at 10wks for blood test etc then books me in for scan 2wks later - she also comes to the surgery every Tues so I could just book it with reception at the doc's. Hope you hear from yours soon.

Hi to everyone else - fell asleep in the garden on Saturday (under the umbrella) but my ankles & feet weren't covered so I'm now sporting some very sore & pink socks 

Wombly x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

sleepy , dont fret, it only takes one! you have plenty.

Didi


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies!

Just a quickie... for those of you with MF issues.  Anyway ever had the option of IUI whilst on the waiting list for IVF?  DH is doing (another) SA next month - last one went up 800% and i'm kinda hoping that it may have just double this time... it'll still be below normal but i was thinking perhaps it would be close enough for IUI?!?

Hope everyone is well - nearly ovulation time again for me so i'm guessing i should go libido hunting... now where did i put it again!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Wombly - SE's seem to have calmed now after AF came and went, a little tired and OH says a little moody (but I havent notised) but otherwise all good.

Am suffering with a touch off sunburn atm and kickin my self for being so stupid and not putting lotion on on Sunday, told other half to never let me do it again.

Off for scan tomorrow and all going well starting injections, fingers crossed for us.

As for Excercise I really wanted to carry on but Im really suffering with a lack of energy atm. I had been really good doing half an hour everyday, its my goal at the mo to get back to maybe 15 min.


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Spoke to Dr s late last night. Weening me off steroids over next 5 days but warned I may feel a bit crap( mmm - nothing new there then)
Scanning me on Friday if AF doesn't arrive. Had a melt down last night & feel like I have had PMT for 10 days now! 
Never wanted AF more in my life so I can feel human again

Didi
love and luck to you all. Sorry for lack of personals but flat out as always
x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi rosh, my DP count (or rather motility) is low(15% of the moving ones are moving forward ,rather than 30% which is normal). last time we saw dr at QM she said she will apply for nhs funding for iui and ivf. i asked her if his SA is 'good enough' for iui and she was very optimistic, she said yes.However we received a letter saying we have been accepted for 1 go of nhs funded ivf treatment. so not sure what treatment we exactly waiting for   got it all muggled up in my head.

Didi..........so sorry honey!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sominium - good luck for your scan! 

didi - sorry you're having a crap time hun  hope it all sorts itself out soon

Rosh - sorry I haven't had IUI....

Venda - maybe you should give QM's a ring as they may have forgotten about IUI & you could be getting on with that whilst waiting for IVF? I think you are entitled to 3 x IUI's + 1 or 2 IVF's? (but don't quote me)

Hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Yeay scan went well and have now started injections. Next goal is next Wednesday for my next scan to see how those lil follies are doing. Feeling good and really positive atm, lets hope it stays that way. Got the hygenist this afternoon..eek! God why is dentist such a chore, need to book in for a filling too but am holding off for the mo.


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Feeling more positive today, acupuncture this morning with the lovely Hilary and relaxation CD work wonders!  Still early days.

Didi - sorry hun you're having such a bad time, does that mean steroids delay AF?  Is there no chance you could be pg.  My SIL did HPT and got a negative and went to docs, they tested and told her no she wasn't, a week later she went again with no AF and got a positive.  All very strange, she was on some medication too as had had a stroke, so maybe .......

Rosh - did you find your libido?     Is DH on ZW vitamen, my DH was borderline and they really improved after taking them.

Hi to everyone else on this rainy, cloudy day.  Weekend meant to be good though, feel a BBQ coming on.

love to you all, xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls!
wombly i shall call them tomorrow as i thought exactly the same! IUI would be lovely in the mean time as i also misplaced my libido    
Somnium well done! best of luck   
sleepy dwarf your day sounds lovely. I got really excited today about shopping at tesco and collecting points   my friend who could not believe her ears thinks i am an     . i found great olives, fantastic strawberries........god this is gonna be loooong 2ww  

love to all
xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Sleepy - DH is on Maca, Wellman and 1000mg of vit C - the Wellman had the same in them as ZWs ones only they were cheaper   We aren't sure what has caused his low count but he had 1 million last August, went on the drug regime and in Jan it was up to 8 million - so kinda hoping next month shows more improvement...... The nurse said to do another SA and Nick said not to... so we are doing one!!

Venda - you gonna call them to ask about the IUI and the letter?  I know my friend is on the waiting list and they do 6 cycles of IUI with 1 cycle of IVF at the end - i know it prob varies from PCT to PCT though.

Have instructed DH to ask questions when he gets his results.  If the count is up and motility/morphology is up then i think he should enquire about IUI.

Right, off to early showing of Wolverine... yummy!!!!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

wolverine rocks!!! so HOT HOT HOT   

i am definitely calling them tomorrow as i got really excited girls by your responses! will let you know tomorrow
xxx


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi All,

Am new to the forum.  Completed our first cycle of ICSI at QM with 2 embies implanted two weeks ago. Unfortunately got a negative test this morning.  Devastated would be an understatement.  Not sure what to do with myself now.  

Spoke to ACU who said that it would take a month to get a 'review' with a nurse and up to 6 months for a second cycle.  Anyone got any experience of this?  I've seen from the rest of the forum that it can take several attempts for some people, and don't want to dampen the atmosphere on this thread, but wondered if you had any thoughts, advice etc 

many thanks
Rx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Rooby. I'm sure if you call back and ask for a cancellation when available then you should get in to see the nurse. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Rooby - sorry to hear of your BFN  - if you are going down the NHS route only at least 6mths is probably right. I had my first NHS go in Sep last year but after the BFN we had to wait until April 09 before we could go again. Alternatively, if you have the money you could go the private route.
Hope you & your partner are taking some time out 

Rosh - hope you enjoy Wolverine - I agree with Venda  he is pretty phwoar 

Sleepy - glad you're feeling more positive, hope you're drinking gallons of water, eating shed loads of protein & using that hot water bottle 

Wombly x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Didi - I hope the absence of AF is a good thing, but I can understand your frustration

Sleepy - 6 is not bad and it is quality not quantity. Sometimes it's not even quantity either - you hear of women who have had not so good embies but have become pregnant!

Kezzababes - Welcome! Everyone reacts differently whilst on the treatment meds so just do whatever you fell comfortable with. 

Venda - Got everything crossed for you.
Somnium - Hope the down reg is treating you ok

Rosh - hope you're taking some time out and looking after yourself - keep   

Wombly - Hope the sunburn isn't too sore and glad the sickness is no worse.

I am tired but not sick really. Have weak moments where I feel off colour if I don't eat regularly enough.  I had a scare on sat nite as I spotted - but not proper blood and it never even made it to my undies. It was nothing really but frightened me at the time so am taking it easy. Had pack through with nuchal scan appointment details for 17th july but nothing else.

Hi to those I've missed 

Feline x


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Didi  

Rooby Sorry to hear you got a BFN  Sorry I'm sure on the timings good luck for your next go  

Feline I had spotting from seven weeks and had roughly 4 times during pregnancy it was my placenta was low lying but it lifted as the pregnancy progressed 

Rosh How was the film?

Sleepy Glad you are feeling more positive   great news about the sunny weather for the weekend 

Venda Good luck with the call tomorrow I hope you get a go with iui  

Somnium I hope those follies keep growing  

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis: * 
LauraLou first app 13/5/09
Caroline first app on 11/6/09
Scarah first app 9/7/09
*
Waiting to Start: * 
PinPin
Rosh

*Downregging:  * 
SarahTM - downregging for FET (Hammersmith)

*Stimming:  * 
Somnium

*
2ww/PUPO:  *

*Waiting for First Scan: * 
Feline 29/5/09
Wombly 1/6/09

*Waiting for New Arrival:  * 
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
Feline20 - baby due? (QMs ICSI)
Wombly - baby due? (QMs ICSI)

*Lovely Babies:  * 
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09 (QM's ICSI)

*Taking a Break, TTC naturally:* 
JustP
Lou
DD ttc with the help of Tamoxifen
Vendabenda 3 months of clomid

If any one wants me to change anything for them or wants to be added to the list. Let me know or copy and paste


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:*
LauraLou first app 13/5/09
Caroline first app on 11/6/09
Scarah first app 9/7/09

*Waiting to Start:*
PinPin
Rosh
Butterfly

*Downregging:  * 
SarahTM - downregging for FET (Hammersmith)

*Stimming:*
Somnium

*2ww/PUPO:  *

*Waiting for First Scan:  * 
Feline 29/5/09
Wombly 1/6/09

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
Feline20 - baby due? (QMs ICSI)
Wombly - baby due? (QMs ICSI)

*Lovely Babies:  * 
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09 (QM's ICSI)

*Taking a Break, TTC naturally:*
JustP
Lou
DD ttc with the help of Tamoxifen
Vendabenda 3 months of clomid


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

i just poppoed in to say Feline and Wombly good luck with your scans- thinking of you


Rooby I am so sorry honey. IVF is really hard when it doesnt work. Take time out and get positive for the next round. It is a number game.

Sleepy have everything crossed for you.

Sleepy, yes I have heard of a BFN turning to a BFP and I will test again at the weekend but don't think i am pregnant. The symptoms havent gone ie sore boobs but nothing like they were last week. So strange though, I effectively had my period, the pain, emotions etc and had no bleeding. Never happened to me before.

Dr S is scanning me next week if AF hasn't arrived over the weekend.

Love to everyone tanya, sarah, liz, pin pin and everyone else

xx
didi


----------



## Butterfly123 (May 11, 2009)

Hi all,

Apologies for the ignorance but wanted to ask what Tx was?  And under what circumstances you would have this treatment??

x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks for all your positive comments, am doing everything I should be, had acupuncture again today so they really should be growing well! Scan again in the morning.

Rooby - sorry to hear of your BFN, mind yourself at the moment and enjoy some time with DH/P. Welcome to the thread though and we are a great bunch here so come and chat anytime with any questions.

Butterfly - tx stands for treatment. (I think!)

Hi to everyone else. Have added myself to the list as an honary member - what you guys think? That ok? Or should I be called something else?

*Waiting first appointment/diagnosis:*
LauraLou first app 13/5/09
Caroline first app on 11/6/09
Scarah first app 9/7/09

*Waiting to Start:*
PinPin
Rosh
Butterfly

*Downregging:*  
SarahTM - downregging for FET (Hammersmith)

*Stimming:[/*color]
Somnium

*2ww/PUPO:* 

*Waiting for First Scan:* 
Feline 29/5/09
Wombly 1/6/09

*Waiting for New Arrival:*
Samia - baby due? (surprise nat BFP)
WendyP - baby due ? (surprise natural BFP after failed downregging at QM's)
AnnaF - twins due 11/7/08 (QM's ICSI)
Bee - baby due ? (QM's IVF)
Feline20 - baby due? (QMs ICSI)
Wombly - baby due? (QMs ICSI)

*Lovely Babies:* 
Sarah Leucine - Matilda and Rose born 20/05/08 (QM's IVF)
Beetle - Lukas born 19/06/08 (QM's ICSI)
Samia - Keira born 09/08/08 (Private French Gynae Clomid)
Tanya - Jessica born 30/12/08 (Woking Nuffield FET)
Liz - Ellis born 17/03/09 (QM's IVF)
Clarabel - Louis 21/4/09 (QM's ICSI)

*Taking a Break, TTC naturally:*
JustP
Lou
DD ttc with the help of Tamoxifen
Vendabenda 3 months of clomid

*Honary member - PFO from QM, having tx elsewhere:*
Sleepy Dwarf - Lister Hospital - currently stimming.


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls
sleepy-sounds good to me 'honary member'  

sad news for us..called QM and ask about the nhs funding as i thought they made a mistake saying 1 go of ivf only  , well no mistake, ladies living in kingston PCT are entitled to 1 and 1 only round of ivf in any given 12 months. case is rewieved after every failed treatment.
So no IUI for kingston what so ever    

also currently 7dpo and appart from few crampy feelings in my tum tum...nothing.  i normally get very sore boobs from 2dpo-14dpo, this month nothing, but than again clomid cycles are i think completely different to normal cycles aren't they?

sorry for crap post, just bit gutted today  

love and   to all
xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Venda

**** about IUI hun   You have answered my question - we come under Kingston PCT as we are just down the road for you.  So i'm guessing IUI will have to be a consideration via the private route.  How odd that Kingston PCT don't offer IUI when it's cheaper?!?!

Ladies... Wolverine was FAN BLOOMING TASTIC!  I am officially in love with Hugh Jackman and Ryan Reynolds... very yummy! It was really good too, plenty of action (didn't want you to think i only went for a perv   )

xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi rosh,
yes its POOP THE POOP isn't it? oh in that case let's hope our turn will come soon!!!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

sorry i can't write personals as i'm on holidays in thailand and DH will not be pleased if he sees me on the computer writing   but i need some urgent advice.
As you know i'm due to start clomid on my next cycle and AF has started yesterday 4 days early ! I'm due to take clomid fro day 2 until day 6 of cycle however i am not sure whether yesterda counted as day 1 or is it today day 1? I started brown spotting at around 9am yesterday and it became red blood (sorry TMI) around 2pm.
Do I take my first pill of clomid today or tomorrow then?

Thanks girls for your help !

Didi - I hope thta no AF is a good sign. What did Dr S. say this could be due to? Does eh think that there is a chance you mght be PG and test negative on the HTP?  Sending you lots of  

Sleepy - 6 eggs is plenty and you will be 3rd time lucky

I read through quickly and sa a few newbies so welcome and hiw to everyone else Samia, feline, Wombly, Sarah.

Pinpin x

PS: it is beautiful here in Krabi


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

pin pin take clomid day 2 of proper bleeding.ie the day you started is not day 1, as it was not a full day of bleeding.

No chance i am pregnant as test is negative and they are full proof these days esp 7 days after period is due!

enjoy your hols
x


----------



## Molly09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Girls, 
I have only posted here a few times, I am more of a lurker than a writer. 

I just got a BFP and if I dont share it with someone I am going to burst with excitement!!!  I am in total shock, we have been trying for so long and would have started IVF at QM's next month except I had an abnormal smear that I needed treatment for and so the IVF was delayed until Oct. I did 2 tests yesterday and another today and I still cant believe it. 
We were on holidays in Egypt a couple of weeks ago and that seems to have done the trick.
DH has had poor morphology results on his last 2 SA's and he has been taking vitamins and made changes to his diet, etc, so hopefully its all paid off.

I am so nervous about it now because it all seems to good to be true, I'm worried I'm going to cause myself to miscarry with all this worry.

Is there anything I should be doing or taking now apart from the folic acid. I went to see my doctor this morning and she was on holidays and doctor I saw was totally unhelpful, she asked me when my last period was and when I said 1st of May, she said 'why did you test so early', its 29 days and my cycle is always 28 days, I didnt think that was early, then she made a face when she was filling out the form as if to say it could be a waste of time. 

Anyway enough rambling, I just had to share it with someone and maybe share a little positive energy


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Molly - big congrats on your BFP - smashing news for you guys!
Lovely to hear that you got it before you started your IVF too   
Can't answer your question re pregnancy as we are still waiting but i'm sure one of the girls will be along soon..... x


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Many congrats molly

Take Folic acid with omega( by pregnacare) and some recommend VIT D with calcium. NO caffeine(linked to miscarraige) or alcohol( the odd glass is supposed to make no difference though). Apart from that enjoy it as best you can in the first 12 weeks!

Wonderful news

didi


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi guys,

Its been so long since I last posted on here and there are so many new people that I feel quite out of the loop!

Molly, congratulations on your BFP - brilliant news!  

Wombly and Feline - big congrats to you both too - Wombly, you have given me hope!

Rooby - so sorry to hear about your BFN - I know exactly how you feel so I've PM'd you.

Rosh and Venda - how are the TTC naturally coming along?

Hi to everyone else and sorry I haven't got more time for personals but I honestly can't keep up after having been away for so long!

I have my follow up appt on Tuesday 2nd June so I am really looknig forward to what they will say and how soon we can get things moving again. Wish me luck!! xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Pinpin i agree with didi. This is also my first month on clomid (days 2-6), currently 8DPO.
enjoy your hols
Didi, sorry to hear that    
x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just a quickie as dinner is cooking, but it's TWINS !!!
Was a blubbering wreck but over the moon - will post more tomorrow 

Feline x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

oh my god oh my god oh my god    
feline!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! double trouble    
yey,that and molly's BFP made my day
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Feline - oh wow!!  What did we tell you at dinner last week?!!     You will have your hands full, are you going to tell people?  Not us but 'real people'!!  So happy for you congrats.

Wombly - good luck for Monday, how you feeling?

Molly - welcome and congrats on your BFP.

Pinpin - hope you're enjoying holiday, not sure about the clomid but others have answered your query.

Hi to everyone else.

Had scan this morning, still only 1 on the right side - damn ovary!  Although that was the one damaged in car accident years ago, so makes sense.  But have 7 on the left - 2 very small but they may grow.  Back in on Monday and then EC on Wednesday.

Have a great weekend, xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Just a quick one as I have to go to bed - congratulations Feline!!!! Double trouble!!

I am pooing my pants

Sleepy - looking good hun  

Molly - congratulations!!!

Hi to everyone else - have a lovely weekend everyone

Wombly x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Girls! 

Well it's lovely and sunny outside.... and Feline - 2 for the price of 1    That is fantastic news for you guys! 
Wombly - best of luck for Monday  

Toffeecat - TTC naturally... hmmm.... libido is still awol but i got a positive OPK this morning so i guess i had better find it!!!  Aren't you supposed to feel fruity when you ovulate?!?! Somebody please tell my hormones!!!! 

Out to dinner with DH's best mate and his wife in Wimbledon tonight... she is a bit of a frenemy.  Kinda nervous how it'll go as she is pregnant and i'm worried how i will react - just because she has been so awful over the past few years    We shall see!!!

Hope everyone gets to enjoy the lovely weather


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG! OMG! OMG! Feline.........twins!!!    
Brilliant news and HUGE double congratulations to you!

Wombly - hope you manage to have lots of chill time over the weekend and I'll be thinking about you on Monday. Can't wait to hear your good news too!    

Sleepy - sending you lots of     for those follies to get ripe and juicy over the next few days in preparation for Wednesday!
Oh and don't worry about being an honorary member as the girls on here are at various clinics - we're not fussy you know!    

Rooby - so sorry to hear about your recent BFN    I hope you're follow up gives you some answers and direction for future tx!

Butterfly - yes, tx is treatment  

Venda - oh what a poo about Kingston PCT only offering 1 go! I hate it that the PCT's can have different criteria as a friend of mine's PCT offers 3 goes! So unfair! At the time, I wasn't even allowed 1 go!  
Oh and I agree about the Hugh Jackman thing      

Pinpin - hello my lovely! How's Krabi? I hope that you and DH are having an absolutely fantastic time

Didi -    so sorry to hear that it's a BFN!

Toffeecat - ooh good luck for Tuesday's follow up

Molly - ah well done on your natural BFP! Yes you definitely need to share news like that and where better than on here!
I took Floradix liquid iron supplement up until 12 weeks (suggested by my acupuncturist) and also had a glass of Welch's purple grape juice up until 12 weeks as well as having Mega EPA vitamins and Zita West's trimester vits - although they are scarily expensive! And as Didi said, I had no caffeine or alcohol but I know others who did and were fine - well the caffeine they did, not the alcohol  
Loads of luck for the upcoming weeks and months.

Hello to everyone else, including Sarah (how's it going?), Sam (you okay? You've not posted for a while), Tanya (gorgeous new avatar of Jessica), Somnium, Scaruh, Rosh, Clarabel and loads of others I've probably missed!

Feel pretty good today as Ellis slept last night from 10.00pm until 5.30am! Now that may not sound particularly good to you, but believe me, it is! Plus, after his feed he then went to sleep again until 8.30am!  
Just need to stretch it out that little bit longer  

Hope you've all got fantastic weekends planned, playing in the sunshine

Take care all

Liz
xxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Feline big congrats, how lucky to be having twins thats soooooo fabulous 

Margot and Jerry - wow for all those vits but hey if it helps keep you and bubba healthy then go for it. I have a stash of Spa Tone already to go if we are lucky enough, I fluctuate being anemic so will almost deffinatley need the extra help.

Venda - bummer for the 1 go, but didnt you say they review each year? Fingers crossed you only need the one though.

Molly - Congrats also you must be over the moon.

Rosh - Hope dinner goes ok, I'd be dreading it, thankgod I dont have anyone in my life like that.

Sleepy & Toffeecat - Good look for the next week.

Everyone else waves and hugs hope your all well xxx

Well so far no major issues with the stimms, injections are fine and only the prep is a hassle. No major rections to complain about, although still really tired atm. On the bright side its the first time in years I've managed to sleep through the night regularly,and also while its bright outside!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys!
Dinner went okay - think being pregnant has mellowed her  
I bought them 2 little babygro's with 'i love my mummy' and 'i love my daddy' - they were both so happy.
I found it a little hard but not too bad - i think she finds it harder has her SIL has unexplained infertility and anything she mentions about the pregnancy, she gets comments on so the whole family don't really ask her about the pregnancy now.
Anyway - got some BD in yesterday along with my positive OPk, BBQ later so will put the effort in later.  Going to research 'instead cups' - apparently they can be helpful!!!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Oh am glad your evening went well Rosh, and have heard lots of good things about instead cups, even if they are a bit ewww!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

rosh, instead cups? oh whats that? 
x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

just looked it up   eek. they really help?
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Ask Sam - she's the queen of instead cups and Keira is the result of them (I think, isn't she Sam?)
 

xxx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

A quick one

A huge congrats to Feline-ha ha told you so! fab news.

Wombly - waiting for your good news next.

No AF but ovulated over the weekend. FF sake! Can't do anything about it as need a 2 week break from steriods and can't risk getting pregnant without them, I just give up! DH and I made a decision today that we are going it alone. We had no problem getting pregnant before drs intervened and I certainly didn't skips periods and turn into the she devil. I will use steriods from ovulation but that's it. What will be will be. 

Love and luck to everyone
x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been AWOL for a little while (been reading but by the time I get to answer something else crops up!!)

Feline, brilliant news I knew it!! Take care of yourself and your precious cargo now   

Wombly good luck for tomorrow hun another set of twin coming our way I can feel it     

Didi you're so right about doing it alone and the steroids from ovulation  

Liz how's little Ellis?  You need to put pics of him of **    He must be so grown up now  

Tanya, how are you babe?  Jessica is a little cutie, Daddy better have a stick by the front door to chase all these boys away!!   

Clarabel hun, long time no heard hope both Louis and you (and daddy of course) are well  

Rosh, instead cups are the best thing they've invented so far and thanks to them I've got a 9 months old asleep upstairs as when she was conceived Daddy was on his way to Dubai!!    Diary in the clomid diary bit if interested!!    So I would (and have been) recommend them to anyone as the QM's girls well know    Good luck hun  

Hello Sarah, Lou, Vendabenda, Sleepy, Somnium, Rooby, Butterfly and everybody I might have forgotten as with quite a few new people I'm finding it hard to keep up    

As for me, waiting for my 20 week scan now which is on the 15th of June at Epsom but I'm feeling much much better than I've been specially in the mornings!!  The girls keep me very busy specially as it was half term this week but back to school tomorrow and the routine!!  I can also feel the baby kick now which is so reassuring now!! I had been feeling butterlies type of things since about 13-14 weeks but in the last 10 days I'm getting properly battered!!    My placenta is a the front apparently so I'm feeling all the kicks very low down!!    Oh and the million £ question everyone (including ourselves) is asking: Are you gonna find what baby #3 is? Oh I don't know.......... Advice pls   

Anyway have to go so I hope you're all well  

Sam


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

My logic for these 'instead cups' is interesting.....

I figure if a 'normal' count is 30 million and half of them are lost whilst ttc and people still get pregnant.  Then if we have 15 million and keep them all in with the cup it should help  

I ovulated over the weekend as well - got some BD in so another month to sit back and over analyse! ah the fun!

Hope everyone has a fantastic week


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi rosh,
i am 11DPO today and going mad! every twinge every ache is suspicious to me! obviously tested 7DPO neg, and yesterday. i use these cheapy ones(just the strips) from internet which are super sensitive. i was even holding it against the light yesterday and saw a shadow but DP saw nothing,nil,zilch!!! so it's my imagination! why do i do it to myself!!!
Hope your 2ww goes quick!   , how you feeling?should i get those cups? what you recon? easy to use?

hi to all
xxx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Venda & Rosh - hope you don't go too  over your 2ww!

Sarah - hope everything is going well for you - thinking of you   

Toffee - thanks for the message - its all a numbers game really - glad I can give you some hope 

Didi - hope AF turns up soon - sounds like a plan to do it your own way, sometimes we know our bodies better and it can be better to just work with the Dr rather than him just doing it all.

Liz - thanks for your message  - how lovely of Ellis to sleep so long! Long may it continue 

Somnium - glad the stims are going well - good luck for your next scan 

Molly - how are you feeling? I am also doing Liz's protocol so am on the Floradix and purple grape juice too, along with the ZW 1st tri vits & DHA - I rattle! 

Sleepy - how was your scan? Hope the 2 little ones are starting to catch up

Feline - guess who I saw at my scan today? The other girl!!! I didn't have time to speak to her & she avoided me trying to catch her eye, it was really busy in the waiting room, so I assume she was really nervous (as was I) - that means it was 4 out of 4!!! I am so pleased for her too as that was her 4th or 5th ivf wasn't it?

As for me - was extremely nervous this morning but everything is fine - we have 1 healthy beanie (or kidney bean as Katie called it) with a nice strong heatbeat - it is 11.9mm - teeny weeny! So very happy - still feels a bit surreal though. My ovaries are still quite swollen, especially the right one but she said they will go down by 12weeks.

Samia - you were nearly right! Glad you're feeling better now the pg is moving on for you. Hopefully you're just coming into your 'blooming' phase  - BTW I would find out what baby #3 is but it depends if you want it to be a surprise!!

However - Katie dated me from the ET rather than the EC? But I'm going to go with the FF calendar which dates you from EC as it makes me 3 days more than she does.

Hope everyone else is okay - got the rest of the day off so just going to relax...

Wombly x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Wombly congratulations!!   a little hart beat wow!!!!
all the best
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

HUWAGE congratulations Wombly!!!

Fan-bloody-tastic news    

11.9mm is a good size beanie too! 

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Oh Wombly I wanted twins!!     Congratulations hun, take it easy now and relax   

Done personals last night so got nothing new to say today apart from the fact that my feet are green!! Got our newly laid lawn with summer shoes on and now I can't get the colour off     The mums at school will think there something wrong with me 

Sam


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Huge congrats Wombly - must have been the most amazing thing to see it! hurrah!!!

2ww will be okay - FF is playing up due to the hot weather and my temps but i think i ovulated yesterday... i'm just chilling.  Although, it's kinda nice that even after 2 years i still get excited in the 2ww!!  

Venda - i am a shocker for POAS... i tend to go every day or every other day! even when i know it won't be positive! When will you test again?  I'd wait and see how this month plays out and then look at the instead cups... thats what i'm going to do!

Samia.... after  your amazing report of Instead Cups i think i shall definitely make the purchase!!  As for finding out the baby's sex.... i'm dreadful with secrets! I'd totally have to know!!!!


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

oh wombly such fab news I am over the moon

didi
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh how annoying - I just wrote a huge long post and then pressed back up by mistake and lost the whole bloody thing -     

I basically said sorry for being AWOL for so long but I had a very stressful event on last week and was working between 14 and 22 hour days!  I have been a complete zombie since it finished on Saturday lunchtime!

Wombly - fabulous news!!!        I'm so happy for you.  Hope Monte doesn't get too jealous?!!!

Feline - also brilliant news!!         Are you over the shock yet?

Liz - lovely to hear from you and so glad you got a few hours sleep - hope it gets longer and longer!!

Rosh - good luck with the instead cups - they take a bit of getting used to but it'll be worth it when you get your bfp!  

Toffee - hope tomorrow goes well - keep us posted.

Molly - welcome and congrats!

Sleepy - hope the scan showed good news.

Somnium - glad the stimming's going well.  Is your lack of sleep why you chose your name?  Hope it improves from hereonin.

Hi to Jo, JustP, Sam, Didi, Venda, Tanya, Clarabel, Lou and everyone else.  Hope you're all well and happy.

Well I was trying to update the Wall of Fame when I lost the last post so I'm not gonna do that again!  I am now doing estradiol patches which are essentially HRT patches.  I have to do them until Friday when I'm in for a scan and if I'm ready then FET should be next Monday or Tuesday, if not I'll be back for a scan next week. I've been too horribly busy to know whether the headaches, bad skin, mouth ulcers and extreme tiredness are SEs or symptoms of stress and anxiety but the good news is that I have a few weeks of quiet time ahead of me to chill my boots through FET and 2ww.  I'm really hoping that his is my third time lucky FET        so I'm gonna take it easy and hope for the best.

The other good news is that I should have more time to catch up on here and become a regular poster again (if you'll have me back that is?!).

Take care and speak soon everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

I'm over in sunny Ireland (I never thought I'd be putting that sentence together!) 
We had the paddling pool out for my nieces today and everything but it had a big hole in it so they just had the hose running and skidding all over mum and Dads grass 

Feline and Wombly I sooo glad that all went well at both your scans, well done ladies and kidney beans        

Rosh I hope you get on ok with the instead cups, I bought a moon cup to try but started my FET and got pregnant with Jess so it is still in it's box, maybe I'll give a try in a few months time 

Molly Congrats on your BFP Just try to take it easy and I hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months 

Sam Yes Dh is already saying Jess will not date EVER!   I'm glad you are feeling better now and it is great you can feel bubs move. I think you should find out the sex, but it is a very personal decision!

Didi Blimey you really are going through a rollercoaster I'm keeping my fingers toes and everything crossed for you          

Liz That is great news thatEllis went longer it will keep stretching 
Pinpin I hope you are having a lovely time 

Vender That is really unfair they should have the same rules all the way across the board 

Sleepy    

Sarah    

I'm sorry to those I've missed there is just so many to keep up with now! Hi to you all and it was not intentional!!

Tanya x


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Venda & Rosh - 2ww are always exciting nerve wracking and crazy. I have always been the worst to poas! Will continue to keep everything crossed for ya  

Sarah - Stress has a lot to answer for but SE's have a lot to answer for also.

Didi - Although the timing was off, you're ovulating at least which is a great sign, so just do what you feel you need to do  

Liz - Well done with getting Elis into a great sleeping pattern and thanx for the congrats!

Somnium - thanx for the congrats - glad all is going ok with the meds. Let us know how net scan goes

Molly - BIG CONGRATULATIONS! When's your scan? 

Sleepy -  I'm sure you got enough eggs - hope EC goes really well next week!!

Wombly - Congratulations on your scan - how did you feel to see the heartbeat? i was a blubbering wreck.Wow, so it must have also worked for the other girl too - 4 / 4 !!
The lady I saw at my scan is also having a singleton m- she took my email addy and emailed me today.
Sounds like  good size - mine were 10.1mm and 12.5mm. Katie didn't mention anything about my ovaries so guess they're ok, Do you feel quite swollen? And Katie also dated my pregnancy 16th Jan which I thought was odd?? Also, I'd be mighty lucky to go full term anyway wouldn't I?

Samia -You are lucky to be entering the phase where you'll feel better. I always said I wouldn't find out the sex but now there's two, hmm not so sure!!  


hi to everyone  else - crap at personals these days - brain's turned into right mush!

Still craving cheese, but had an odd craving for chicken and mushroom pot noodle - odd because what nutritional value could I possibly get out of that!

Feline


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Venda and Rosh –   big hugs to both of you, hope not going too mad.  Rosh – glad your evening went well and well done you on bringing a present to them and a nice one at that!

Didi – must feel good to have made a decision, hope it all works for you hun.  

Wombly – Congratulations hun, I bet you feel so relieved.  Wow, 11.9mm.  Did they give you a copy of the scan to bring with you?  So when is you due date now?  Am so happy for you, am sure it was an emotional moment. 

Girls – am lost on the “instead cups”?  Please someone explain!  

Sarah – really hope this is it for you.  3rd time lucky seems to be a good omen on this thread!   

Tanya – glad the sun is shining, Ireland is so beautiful when the sun shines, just doesn’t happen often enough!  

Feline - how you doing?  Got over the shock yet!  Are you telling people you are having twins when the time comes?

Hi to everyone else.

Had another scan today, still the 7 on the left, 2 quite small but will see how they go.  And the one and only one on the right.  So in for EC on Wednesday.  Got to go now and do last dose of Menopur, have to do it before 7 and then Ovirtrelle at 11pm.  Am more nervous this time than the other 2, but am sure will be fine, there has to be some eggs in those 8 follicles!!

xx


----------



## Molly09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the good wishes and congratulations, I dont think its sunk in yet.

Wombly - I'm doing good so far, havent had much symtoms yet, just indigestion and a little tired but nothing major. Part of me is hoping for more symptoms, but then that might be a wish I'd live to regret!!  
I'm taking Sanatogen mother to be and Omega 3. I've been taking Floradix for a while now, my accupuncturist recommended it.
I think I'm 5 weeks now, so not that far behind you. 

Feline - I havent received a date for the 1st scan yet, GP said I probably wont receive an appointment until about 9 or 10 weeks and should have the scan then a couple of weeks later. I think the next 7 weeks is going to be the longest of my life. We havent told anyone yet, I think we're going to wait for the scan but its going to be so hard, I'm going to Ireland this week and will be seeing all my family, DH keeps reminding me that we agreed not to tell anyone  

Hope everyone else is doing good and enjoying the sun


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls 
this is what i found on the net about instead cups.......:
Use Softcup as a reservoir to keep sperm close to the cervix

Although commonly used for period protection, trying-to-conceive (TTC) couples have discovered a new use for the Softcup - as a fertility aid!javascript:showBigImg();

So how are women using the hypo-allergenic Softcup to increase their chances of conceiving a baby? Instead of inserting the Softcup during their periods, trying-to-conceive couples are using the Softcup following lovemaking to help pool and hold sperm around the cervix. Alternately, semen can be directly deposited into the Softcup reservoir and inserted directly into the vagina and around the cervix.

    * Safe and Hypo-allergenic - No Latex
    * Use to Increase Your Odds of Conceiving


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

I am so glad i am not the only one obsessing    i shall test again tomorrow and the day after and the day after that...... 
sleepy-best of luck for wednesday   
Sarah-  3rd time lucky i am sure!!!!!!!!!!    

I must say that this board has some strong women, strength shared, strength given!!!
love to all
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Am intrigued about these instead cups!!!  Thanks for that info Vendabenda.  Just notice you're from Surbiton, ditto!  As is Liz.  Won't post where I live for all to see, but near the main street, Victoria Road, how about you?

Sleepy x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

i am off ewell road     surbiton girls hey?
xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies!

Yep, those instead cups look like they might be okay to use next cycle - DH is quite happy to go along with it!  A friend of mine's DH can't have sex - psychological blocks etc.  So he does his business into the cup and then she puts it in - after 2 years of counselling she said she will resort to anything!

Surbiton eh? I'm from sunny Chessington... next time i'm in the Vic for a drink i shall be cautiously looking around to see if any of you ladies are there!!

Molly - so sorry about the wait for the scan - i think i would drive myself mad waiting! Maybe i'd just buy my own little scanner machine  

Sleepy - 1 more sleep to go -  

Feline - loving your ticker!!  Baby brain already?!?! That'll be the pot noodle  

Tanya - hope the Irish sun is shining - Jess' pic is adorable.  And yay to giving your mooncup a go soon!! Bring on no.2!!! 

Sarah - Fingers and toes crossed for FET next week hun  

FF is still saying i'm 4dpo... i'm inclined to believe my CB Digi as to when i did/didn't ovulate though - what do you think?

Hope everyone else is okay and enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi rosh i never used digi thingy...just good old fashioned OPKs so wouldn't know that one sorry. i am bit confused myself as on wednesday 20th,when i had scan,katie said there are 2 follies ready to pop,but my OPK was still neg. it was positive on thursday and as i understand i most likely ov-ed on friday.that would make me 11dpo today   not 13dpo as i thought. anyway,spotting today, sure   is on her way   
sleepy-best of luck tomorrow    
molly-hope it goes really quick for you   
feline- 2 little ones of a great size! fab news,sounds like christmas babies to me    


love to all
xxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Well second scan tomorrow, fingers crossed those follies are behaving.

Soooo tired, was away on a training course for most of day had to drive to Andover, also tryin to fight off a headache 

SarahTM - LOL re the name, I actually chose it because its latin for daydream. but I know what you mean hehe.

Sleepy - fingers crossed everything goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls, 

I'm waiting to start my nasal spray on Saturday 13th June. On microgynon at the moment. 

Then down reg scan on 24th June (which is only 3 weeks!)

First time so very excited. I'm in a good place today and feeling very relaxed about it all. 

Anybody trying acupuncture and if so, where are you having it done? DH says it is not worth it and I'm obsessing about doing everything (not drinking, little caffeine, relaxation tapes)

Kezzababes xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone

I've not been on here for a while, but huge congratulations to many of you!

This morning I recieved my first letter from QM!  I was so excited, but the disappointed to see that out initial appointment isn't until 8th September.  I know that it isn;t really that far off, but I was really hoping for one sooner as my DH is going overseas for 3 months Jan - Mar, and we really want to get at least 1 cycle in beforehand!  I've called and written to them explaining so, who knows they may take pity on us and give us an earlier appt - has anyone had any joy in getting in sooner than scheduled?

All test are done, so that should save time, and I'm going in for a hysteroscopy/polypectomy on Moday to get rid of any pesky polyps that may be hanging around.  

Fingers crossed all progresses quickly for us and all of you too!

Grimmy


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Hope everyone's doing well! Just a quick message from me following my follow-up appt yesterday at QM. I was told that everything had gone really smoothly until the very end and all my scans etc had been very good and since we had all our eggs fertilise, it wasn't an egg or sperm problem.  Apparently there was no reason for the failed cycle other than bad luck -  so confusing!! 

The good news is that we have ben booked in for our next cycle and I start the drugs next month - joy!  Looking at having it all finished early part of September which seems so far away but I'm glad that we finally have something to look forward too! 

They confirmed I'd be getting my 2nd NHS cycle - relief!!

Love to all, sorry for no personals but need to get on with some work - have done nothing today! xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

i spy with my little eye....rosh has lost another half a pound!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats Rosh!!  Good eyes Venda!!

Toffeecat - good news about the 2nd NHS cycle - as soon as you start the drugs you feel like you're doing something so the time flies.

Grimmy - PinPin is the master in getting her appts moved forward!  I think she politely pops along to the office or gives them a call just on the 'offchance' that they might have a cancellation?!  Definitely worth a weekly call I'd say.  What does dh do that'll take him away for so long?  I'm so nosey!  I'd like us all to do a short questionnaire with age, background, job, pets and favourite colour so that my nosiness would be satisfied!!

Kezzababes - where do you live?  I've been going to a lovely acupuncturist called Hilary Haynes in St Margarets who quite a few of the girls use here.  If she's near you let me know and I'll pass on her details.  If nothing else you come out completely relaxed so I think it's worth a few treatments.  Welcome to the IVF madness!  Will keep my fingers crossed that you're one of the lucky ones who gets a bfp first time 

Somnium - hope the scan went well today?  Keep us posted.

Sleepy - hope EC went fab today, they got a bumper crop and you've got your feet up watching telly?!

Hi to everyone else.

Nothing new from me - just waiting (impatiently!) for scan on Friday so I know what I'm doing!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just to say got 12 eggs!  Don't ask me how, triple checked they had the right patient as only had 8 follicles on Monday, but they reckon some were hiding!    So all my worrying last week for nothing.  2 are a little immature, but that still leaves 10 to get jigging tonight!

Hi to everyone, sending you all a big hug 

   

and some


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Sleepy that's eggstraordinary news!!   (had to be done!!).  Here's hoping that all 10 fertilise so you can have siblings for this bfp!!    

Sx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sarah -    I love that idea but DH nearly having a heart attack beside me!!!


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I have been lurking and reading everyone's going ons but not posted as nothing really to tell!  Just a waiting game i guess until July and October rolls around.  DH is having problems with trying to book the freezing with the Bridge, he hung up today as the person he was talking to kept interupting, opps!!  

Feline - TWINS!!  Fantastic news.  

Wombly - How are you getting along?  

Sleepy - Great news with the eggs, fingers crossed.  

Grimmy - Appointments can be moved forward, are you on the cancellation list?  QM called me in Feb when our first appointment was due for June.  So it can happen.  

Sarah - Hope fridays scan goes well. 

Vendabenda - I have googled instead cups, a bit of an education! Never heard of them before. 

Molly - Congrats on your BFP     

Samia - Hope you are doing ok?

I know i have missed lots of lovely ladies, there is so much going on with this board, i can't keep up!!  Hope you are all well and have been enjoying the weather?

Nothing new with me, still working and enjoying it; although i would happily retire tomorrow!!! Going to the Derby this weekend, having a picnic with pimms, lovely!  Place a few bets and hopefully win!!  Fingers crossed the rain stays away.  

Take care 

Laura Lou

x


----------



## Molly09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Kezzababes - I go to an acupuncturist in Cobham called Janetta, she is excellent, I've just been this evening actually. She is a nutritionist too and has really helped me improve my diet also,

Hope everyones well,

I'm waiting patiently for my scan, not much symptoms so far, still taking 10 loo breaks a day just to check!!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Hey ladies quick fly by post to let you know alls well, scan was good, 16 little follies all growing as expected


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Kezzababes - I go to an accupuncurist in Hersham.  He also works out of other locations and he specialises in fertility and IVF.  If you want his details PM me.


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just had the call, of the 12 eggs - 6 fertilised, 4 fertilised abnormally and 1 immature, not sure what happend the other one!!!  .  Amazing how quick they can diminish, but still 6 is good and hoping they keep dividing for us.  At moment in for ET on Saturday morning unless they ring us on the morning.  

Asked her about the abnormal fertilised ones and she said this sometimes happens when there is a genetic problem with the egg which she said she couldn't see or that more than one sperm got into the egg!  What is with men - they're sperm is either too slow or too fast!!!  

lots of love Sleepy xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sleepy - congrats on the fertilised embies!! 6 is a good number  - sending them lots of growing & dividing vibes     

Kezzababes - I would recommend accupuncture, no idea if it actually helps as I've used it on my last 2 cycles but it does help with side effects of drugs and just for making you more relaxed

Somnium - 16 follies! Very good! Hope you're not feeling the side effects too much

Molly - I can't imagine how bad it is to wait for a 12wk scan - I was bad enough waiting for a 7wk scan! Do you think you might get one done privately?

Laralou - have fun at the Derby! I work in Epsom so am not looking forward to the traffic to get home tomorrow!

Sarah - good luck for scan tomorrow!   

Toffeecat - how great you're getting another go on the NHS! It's frustrating when everything goes okay and there's nothing they can pin it down to...really its just a numbers game - hopefully this next one will be the one for you  

Grimmy - hope you get a positive answer from QM's

Venda - good luck, hope the spotting has stopped 

Rosh - well done on the weight loss - your poor friend that can't have sex!! She must have a very understanding DH!

Hi to everyone else - Samia, Liz, PinPin and anyone I haven't mentioned

Wombly x


----------



## Clarabel* (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

I know it's been ages since my last post. The past few weeks are a total sleep deprived haze!  
I've tried to keep an eye on the thread but just been too brain dead to post anything intelligible!

Wombly, Feline, can't tell you how thrilled I am on your BFPs and great scan results. Here is to a happy, healthy and easy pregnancy for you both 

Sarah, this definitely has got to be your 3rd time lucky FET. Sending you tons of  

Liz, hope Ellis is still doing well with his nights. Can't wait for Louis to get to that stage!

Sam, how is super mum doing? Can't believe your 20 week scan is already round the corner! Time is just flying. Here are lots of   for you and your lovely girls.

Tanya, how are you and your gorgeous Jessica? 

Didi, Pinpin, Jo, JustP and all the others: big massive  to you and hips of   for you all

Here all is going well and Louis is already growing and changing fast. Struggling with a bit of reflux at the moment but went to see a cranial osteopath today. So let's hope she worked her magic and things are going to improve.

Sorry for lack of more personals, little hungry man is calling!!

Love to all 
Cx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Yay for me for 1/2lb... Venda you have some eyes on you!    I'm struggling a bit - going through my 'why me' phase but i'll get over it!

FF moved ovulation date to when i knew it had happened so 4dpo today!

Work has been uber busy and spent the morning in Downview Prison and the afternoon in a Mental Hospital... surprised they let me out!   Evil frenemy of ours is doing my head in - i know i have been nice buying the babygro's but jeez - sometimes i wish i wasn't so nice.  She has been complaining all day about her pregnancy symptoms and how she doesn't want a boy (which the scan said they are having) - i'm off to create a vodoo doll in her name..... 

Wombly - it's my friend who is understanding... he's okay with hand and mouth work but won't have sex and they are having therapy but it's not happening  

Sleepy - terrific news, roll on the weekend and your transfer - fingers and toes crossed!!!   

LauraLou - have a fantastic day at the Derby - i was so hoping to go but instead have to work!  

Sarah - FX for tomorrow and your scan hun  

Toffeecat - Hurrah for another cycle - really pleased for you and fingers crossed this will be 'THE' one

Grimmy - is it an appt for start date or for your 1st FS appt?  I vote harass them for a cancellation - when i had my 1st FS appt i said i would take any cancellations as i had a 3 months wait - they fitted me in 3 weeks later! Hurrah! 

Everyone else - hope you are good, happy and enjoying the sunshine  

p.s. anyone else through Kingston PCT been told 12 month wait and treated in less? Just wondering - we are just waiting on starting treatment and our next appt is October 7th.  Trying to not get my hopes up that they'll say GO GO GO but it's hard....


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls!!!
sleepy-fab news!  lots of eggies!!   
laura- i know they seem bit eek but might give them cups a go  
rosh- lots of   for you my love,hang in there!!!!! 


so today it's my 13dpo and still spotting   mornings worst than afternoons. got few twinges in my left side of my tummy.by now i would normally have bad lower back ache but nothing, also no sore boobs which is unusual. haven't tested today as HPT was neg on tuesday and that dreadful spotting.....it's all clomid!  the   is on her way  

love to all
xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

sorry not been posting this week as both Dh and I have had food poisoning on our way back from Thailand. We're feeling a bit better now.  The holiday was great though  

big congrats Feline for the twins (now what did I say at the met up??   )

Sarah good luck with the scan tomorrow, i have my fingers crossed for you   BTW I like the idea of having everyone telling about their life: job, age, fav whatever... you should start a questionnaire/quizz thing on here !!!   

Sleepy well done with the 6 fertilised eggies - yoohoo! 

Didi- how are you hun I saw you said you want to go it alone, does it mean you're not goign to see Dr S anymore?  

Wombly - i'm so pleased that you have a strong little heart beat in there  

Venda - sorry to hear that evil witch might be on her way, who knows though it's not over until she's here 

Rosh - congrats on the weight loss hun   sorry i'm not on kingston PCT but i'm sure someone will be able to help

Clarabel - i'm so happy that motherhood is all good (appart form sleep depravation)  

Somnium - 16 follies!! congrats that's amazing  

Lauralou - i hope you have a fab time at the derby

Grimmy - as Sarah said I tend to be quite persistent when it comes to bringing appointments forward with QM   The best way to get a succesful outcome at bringing the appointment forward is to turn up at the appointment desk every few days until they give you an earlier slot. Just politely say that that you've come again to check if they're has been any cancellation in the last couple of days. After a few visits they'll be sick of seeing you and probably find something to keep you away!  

Hi to everyone else Samia (how are you hun?), Liz, Jo, Justp and all the other girls

As for me I'm on my first clomid cycle and goign for my scan tomorrow to see how many eggies there are !  I'll get the injection to release the eggs once mature and we'll be sent away to have lots of  
Also I stopped taking the steroids for my UC 1 week ago so it means we should be able to get the immune testing done in about 3 weeks time just in time for my appointment at QM.

Love
Pinpin x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Sarah sorry just reread and realised your scan is today not tomorrow must still be the effect of food poisoning   so good luck for today hun


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Oh, the weather has definitely changed today.

Pinpin - welcome back and glad you had a lovely holiday.  Pity about the food poisoning though, when you say you got it on the way back was it aeroplane food that did it for you?  Best of luck with your clomid cycle, have fun having lots of  

Venda -   to that  .

Clarabel - hi, good to hear from you and glad all going well for you and Louis except the sleep deprevation but am sure you don't mind that too much.  

Rosh - like the idea of a voodoo doll, some people can be so insensiitive.

Didi - how are you?  You've been hiding all week.

Feline - hi to you too, how those little beanies treating you?

Wombly - hi hun, hope you're doing ok.  Started the gestone injections last night and oh my God, how am I going to do that every night.  DH did it and it wasn't as sore as I thought it would be - that was when he did it, but oh am I still in pain now.  He massged the spot afterwards but there still felt like there was a big lump under the skin, even now it's still there.  It is also a nice big round red patch.  Can you advise are we doing it right?  Thanks x

Hi to everyone else, Liz and Tanya - hope you're both doing ok.

love Sleepy xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Girls

I've been having AF type pains all morning, what should I do?  Am afraid lining is beginning to shed already.  Have rang clinic and waiting for reply but not feeling good about this.

Sleepy x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sleepy - I would think your AF type pains are more to do with EC. Hope the clinic gets back to you asap to give you some reassurance. Yep sounds like you're doing the gestone injections right - try doing it for 10wks - which you will !!!! I still have 4wks left & oh my life the bruises & lumps I have on each cheek!! Some are worse than others but they dont' all produce bumps - it will all be worth it though    

Pinpin - sorry you had food poisoning  - not nice. Good luck for your first scan, sounds like things are moving for you now 

Venda - sorry you think the witch is on her way 

Rosh - oh dear, a couple of my friends wanted different sex babies to what they were having - I just said 'hey just be grateful you're having one' - they soon shut up!

Clarebel - glad things are going well with Lois - not sure what a cranial whatsit is but it sounds good! Hope it sorts his reflux out!

Sarah - how was your scan today? 

Hi to everyone else. Its a bit chilly today isn't it. We have dress down on Friday's now & I left the house wearing 3/4 length jeans & flip flips when it started raining but just thought bugger it I'm not changing now! So just went out to lunch & froze walking into town & back 

Wombly x


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

I am so excited.........  Got home from work to find another letter from QM inviting me for an appt on 14th July - original appt was 8th Sept!  All I did was call them as soon as I got the original letter to ask for an earlier appt (explaining that DH is in the Army and off abroad for 3 months Jan - Mar, so we would really like one round of treatment B4 then) then followed it up with a letter including ALL our test results etc....  Seems that it did the trick!  All I need to get through now is the Hysteroscopy on Monday and then 5 weeks later is the appt - can't ask for better service than that!

Thanks to all who gave suggestions of how to bring the appt forward - I was lucky and didn;t need to try too hard.

Have a fab weekend everyone.
Grimmy


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done Grimmy - glad they could help you out


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls,
so much happening...
sleepy-did they get back to you? you excited about tomorrow??     anybody including wombly puting needles into their body is a hero in my eyes!!!  

pinpin-good luck with your clomid. It's so amazing to see the follies on scan  
Grimmy- so happy for you! it worked out great!  


as for me...another BFN today,bleeding in the morning,now just spotting. so waiting for CD1 to start round two of clomid on CD2. just very confused my l.phase is always 14 (16 days from positive OPK),i am 14DPO (16 since OPK) and no heavy flow. i knew clomid messes up you cycle but surely can't make your l.phase longer?   

love and   to all
xxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Heya gang final scan went really well  Now have 19 follies altho it looks like not all of them are gonna be big enough for EC but still should be good. EC booked for Monday morning, so exciting.

Sarah - How was your scan?

Hope everyone else is doing well sorry dont have time for personals.


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Somnium ...19? wow fab news!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Evening girls,

A quickie from me 'cos my bed is calling!!..

Sleepy - good luck for tomorrow hope it goes brilliantly.  And don't worry about AF pains - that'll be a bit of cramping from EC and completely normal.

PinPin - glad you had a fab hols but sorry to hear about the food poisoning.  Hope your scan went well today?

Somnium - wow - 19 follies?  You're gonna have a bumper crop!

Grimmy - yippee for 5 weeks time!  Maybe a call in a week or so might bring it forward even nearer?!!  Hope hysteroscopy goes well on Monday.

Venda - don't know anything about Clomid I'm afraid but keep going 'cos it's just a numbers game.

Laura - hope you had fun at the Derby?

Clarabel - lovely to hear from you.  Can't wait to meet little Louis.

Rosh - boo to frenemies!  Hope you have a chilled weekend.

Wombly - how's it feel being pg?  You loving it?

Hi to everyone else.. Sam, Molly, Liz, Jo, JustP et al

Scan went well today, I'm cooked so to speak so do last downreg injection tomorrow morning, carry on with the patches and go in for FET on Tuesday.  This is great news 'cos dh goes off with the boys to Le Mans on Wednesday so I can at least have one night of pampering before I get left on my own with the dog and two cats!!

Have just got back from dinner where I had spaghetti marinara with mussels, prawns, squid, clams and all lovely seafood, two glasses of yummy wine and a gorgeous espresso.  Tomorrow I'm going to a dinner party and am taking lots of brie and blue cheeses - decided to think positively and have all the things I won't be having for the next 9 months!      

Have a fab weekend girls.

Sarah x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Wow Sarah you go with the pampering, whish my OH wasn't being an **** at the mo, he's in a funny mood!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Happy Saturday guys!

Not much going on my end.  6dpo, huge temp dip yesterday and obviously not trying to get excited that it could be early implantation... i'd be boring if i were sane    It's probably more to do with a lurgy i feel i'm fighting - cotton wool head, tiredness and generally blah!

Unfortunately working all weekend then 2 week course starting Monday - being moved offices at work on Monday from sexual offences to main CID which will probably good - especially since i will no longer be sat next to 2 heavily pregnant women... just 4 men who (hopefully) cannot get heavily pregnant... but you never know  

Somnium - fantastic news about your fantastic number of follies and FX they all produce equally fantastic eggs!  

Sarah - I'll have everything crossed for your FET on Tuesday when you will officially be PUPO!  

Venda - how's the 2ww working out for you - obsessively testing?!?!

Grimmy - really pleased you got your appt brought forward - hope it brings you lots of lovely things to look forward to  

Sleepy - hope the clinic got back to you and it's all 'normal' and nothing to worry about  

Pinpin - hope the holiday was amazing - we loved Thailand and went there last year for honeymoon!  Sorry about the food poisoning - hope it wasn't too awful  

Hope everyone else is really well and enjoying their rainy weekend - lots of   to those who are baking their new bubba's and those who are waiting to start xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone

just a quick one to give an update on my scan form this morning. Today's CD9 and there are 3 follies (2 on right ovary 1 is 11 mm and 1 is 13mm and 1 on left  is 11mm). Dr said they're too small yet to inject the ovitrelle so will rescan on wednesday to see if they've big  enough then. Apparently they grow by 1 mm/day and we need them to be 18mm.

He also said i have PCOS which none had told me before. The report from the can i had done on the NHS says everything ok on both ovaries. He reckons that PCOS can affect egg maturity (i.e. that sometimes it means eggs are released too soon, before they've had a chance to mature and therefore conception doesn't occur. At least now i'm on clomid with scan and ovitrelle I know theat i'll be releasing mature eggs  

Sleepy - have you had ET today?  How are you doing? 

Sarah - good luck with FET on monday  

To everyone else who was asking about instead cups well I thought i'd order some on the internet to see for myself what they are and they've arrived in the post yesterday.... well i wasn't prepared for this    they look like massive condoms    and i have no idea what to do with them   but DH and I will work it out later 

Hi to everyone else - got to go as DH and I are starting to look at houses and got a viewing this afternoon - not getting to excited though as there's always something not quite right  

Pinpin x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just want to let you know I am now PUPO!

Had 2 lovely embies transferred.  When they checked this morning had 2 clear winners at grade 1, 8 cells but by the time they put them back in at nearly 2 o'clock one of them had gone to 10 cells which is really good.  Other one was grade 1, 8 cells with slight fragmentation.  We're leaving the others to keep dividing to see what happens.

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.  I am lying on the couch with feet raised!  Hubby doing dinner, oh I'm going to enjoy being spoilt!!  Have followed Wombly's advice this time and told noone at home, feel terrible 'lying' to mum and dad, but they will completely understand when I tell them.

Venda - big hugs hun.

Pinpin - hope they keep growing for you hun, eat plenty of protein and put some heat on them.

Sarah - good luck for Monday.  

Rosh - really hope it is implantation.

Somnium - hope DH not still in funny mood and you're enjoying weekend.

Grimmy - great news re appointment.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all having a good weekend.

love SD


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Sleepy yeah it seems to have passed him by, honestly tho I thionk its nerves. Especially as it gets closer to Monday and he has the reponsability of getting everything to the Bridge.


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sleepy - Yay for being PUPO!!!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sleepy - congrats on being PUPO!! Now the madness of the 2ww begins!!    - don't worry your mum will understand when you tell her you have a BFP    

Pinpin - fingers crossed for you    - where are you looking to move?

Somnium - I'm sure it is just nerves, men are funny creatures   - good luck for EC   

SArah - hurrah for being 'cooked'! Love your attitude, lots of pampering is definitely the way to go - good luck for Tuesday!  

Venda - sorry for your BFN  - I know clomid can change your cycles

Rosh - hope your temp dip is for good reason  

As for me - still suffering with a bit of nausea, think I was having a growth spurt yesterday as felt awful all day, boobs were killing me & I was sooo tired. Feeling a bit better today so just taking it easy. All for a good cause though  

Hi to everyone else - weird weather this weekend

Wombly x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Hey can anyone who has travelled to the Bridge Clinic lately tell me wich is the best car park to use and how much is parking. Am trying to plan ahead for OH tomorrow. Have already payed the congestion charge for him.


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry hun, can't help you on that one, hopefully someone else will be along shortly to tell you.

Best of luck in the morning, will be thinking of you.

Sleepy x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Just a quick one for Somnium as I've not caught up yet on everyone's news but with regards car parks, we always used the NCP Snowfields car park as there were always loads of spaces and it was just a short walk to The Bridge

Loads of luck for tomorrow - hope they get lots of juicy eggies and they all fertilise into strong and healthy embies

Be back later to catch everyone else's news

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay I’m back for a proper catch up now  

Looks like there are lots of exciting things happening this week so here’s sending you all lots of     and    

Sleepy – YAY! Congratulations on being PUPO. I hope you are taking things easy and chilling your pants off (not literally of course!) over the next 9days.
COME ON EMBIES!

Sarah – ooh loads of luck for tomorrow’s ET. I hope those little frosties get nice and warmed up and get themselves ready for implantation!

Wombly – ah yes, the tiredness is unbelievable isn’t it? I could fall asleep within seconds, often when DH was midway through a conversation with me. I’d be out for the count for an hour or so and then be all bright eyed and bushy tailed again.
As you say though, it’s all for a good cause.

Feline – how weird! I too really craved cheese in the 1st tri! I had to have Waitrose cheese and onion sandwiches almost every lunchtime and felt cheated if DH brought back chicken or something! I also had a big thing for salty things (not very healthy!) and I know that a few of the other tri girls had the same thing! Crazy hormones I guess. 
I hope everything’s going well for you and the twinnies are behaving.

Pinpin – aw so sorry to hear about yours and DH’s food poisoning! Not a nice way to end a lovely holiday. Keeping everything crossed that things are ‘good to go’ following Wednesday’s scan.
How weird about the PCOS thing. I had years of trying to convince doctors that I thought I had it before they finally agreed following one of my ultrasound scans.

Rosh – looks like the weight loss is going well but it sounds like work has been keeping you very busy!

Somnium – already said it but once again loads of luck for today.

Venda – so sorry to hear that the last Clomid cycle was a BFN, but sending you lots of positive vibes for the next one.

Grimmy – well done on getting your appointment through. Not long to go now! I hope today’s polypectomy goes well.

Clarabel – fab to hear from you. It sounds as though Louis is doing really well but sorry to hear about the reflux. I hope the osteopathy helps (I’ve heard it’s great at helping with problems like that).

Molly – when’s your scan? Ooh so exciting for you!

Laura Lou – any more luck with DH talking to The Bridge? 

Tanya – how’s the weaning going? Are you back from Ireland now and did you have a lovely time?

Toffeecat – Fab news that you are due another NHS cycle and are going again next month. Unfortunately, as they say, I too think most of it is a numbers game and down to luck. However saying that, you just have to remember that next time will be the one!

Kezzababes – as Sarah said, a lot of us go to Hilary Haynes for acupuncture and I feel she played a big part in my BFP!
Loads of luck for the downregging in a couple of weeks time.

Didi – how are you my lovely? Have you managed to recruit more people to ease your workload and are those pesky clients paying up now?

Sam – oh not long now until your 20week scan. The weeks seem to be flying by – do they feel that for you? So exciting that you’re feeling the movements already. 
I definitely think you should keep this on a surprise too – but my bet is that it will be a boy!

Hello to anyone else I’ve missed.

Apologies for the huge post but I’m taking advantage of Ellis being asleep. Last night he went from 10.00pm until 6.00am, woke for a quick feed and then went back to sleep again. It feels so weird having a normal-ish morning again!

Take care everyone  

Liz
xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Quick one from me as life seems to be running past me.... don't have enough time to do everything that needs to be done!! How will I cope with 3 hey/    Loony bin here I come (probably should book my space for beginning of November  )  Keira's asleep for another 15 mins hopefully in which time I need to finish this and get showered and dressed and then down the supermarket!!

Sleepy well done on being PUPO hun and let me know if the 2ww sends you   and I'll see if they do a special offer at the loony bin (maybe buy one get one half price  )  Good luck  

Sarah will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping and   that you get a BFP very soon xx

Liz, great sleeping from Ellis   Hope it lasts and that you start feeling like a normal human being again    Yes my scan's next monday and I've got to say that I've had no time to really thing about being pregnant!!   Baby reminds me by giving me a good kick!!    Still don't know what we're gonna do but I don't think I want to find out  

Sorry got to cut this short as monster has just woken up and is threatening to jump off the sofa so hello to all of you and good luck with your tx, will come back later and finish this properly!! 

Sam


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Liz - great to hear from you and glad Ellis is sleeping so much, must be nice to not feel so tired.

Samia - can you send me to the loony bin now so?  Gonna be a long week and a bit!!  Good luck with your scan next Monday.

As for me, still have slight cramps every so often, I know this can be a good sign and really trying to hope it is, but I also know my body!    I am on Rhitrodene which is meant to stop the womb contracting and the side effects are horrible but hoping it is working.  Am also feeling quite weak when I do things, those of you that remember your 2WW Liz, Wombly, Tanya anyone else how did you feel? I'm just talking going down the stairs of flat (ok it is 4 floors) and back up again to sign letter from postman.  Heart was beating like mad and had to sit down.  Oh the 2WW never gets any easier does it?

xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Heya ladies, only a quick one as I'm sooo sleepy atm hehe. All went well this morning and clinic reported 8 healthy eggs according to OH. Am a little sore but OH is doing a good job looking after me


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Brilliant news Somnium     Get plenty of rest and let OH pamper you   

Hello to everyone else,

Sam


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

havent had chance to catch up on everyones news but good luck sleepy and sarah and thinking of you wombly and feline

news with me is not good

was treated for what they thought was pelvic inflammatory disease as ended up in a and e when the pian was  so severe but DR S , sho i saw yesterday believes my endo is back. So I am on strong painkillers and progesterone and can't try for a baby. Dr S wants my AF to come and to try and get me on an even keel and decide whether I have surgery again. Then we might have no choice but to go straight to ICSI to ensure pregnancy as we only have a 6 month window.

I am leaving the post for a while as totally had enough of it all. We finally get to the bottom of the miscarraige problem only for my endo to come back after only 1 year post surgery.
I wiill be checking on on progress however. I know once i have had a lap to remove endo I will be as right as rain again but this is the last time I will have surgery. If I dont get pregnant within the 6 month window I am calling it a day and treating the endo so I can get on with my life.

love to everyone
didi


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Somnium - great news, hope you are resting up today.  Have you had the call yet.

Liz - thanks for your PM.  Helps a lot.

Didi -   Was just thinking of you this morning and wondering were you ok.  You really are having a tough time of it aren't you.  Can completely understand how you are so fed up with it all, so annoying to get your hopes up and think you may be able to sort out your miscarriages with the steroids and now this.  I still believe you will get pregnant and eventually have a baby.  But take as much time out as you need and hopefully you will come back within the 6 months and post us with some good news.    Come back and rant anytime you need.

Wombly - how you doing hun?

Feline - you've been missing too, you ok hun?

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning ladies

Hysterosopy went well and they didn't find any polyps!  But they did find a small fibroid near the bottom of my uterus - they don't think it will impact on anything so are just leaving it alone for now.  Fingers crossed QM don;t see it as a problem and I can continue with the 14th Jult appt.

So tired from the general anesthetic and can;t concentrate on antying so off for another laydown!

Grimmy


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Grimmy - go and rest and get off the computer!!!  Glad hysteroscopy went well and no polyps.  Am sure the small fibroid shouldn't cause a problem.


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

sleepy dwarf said:


> Somnium - great news, hope you are resting up today. Have you had the call yet.


Clinic called a short while ago, they actually phoned other half while he was out walking the fur baby so being a worry wart I called back to get the info first hand. Of the 8 eggs five were mature enough for fertilisation and 4 of those actually fertilised, am provisionally booked in for ET on Thursday at 10.15am. So exciting now, it gets better everyday, but not looking forward to 2ww...eek!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm being ordered to lie on the sofa in case they fall out!!...

FET went well - they defrosted two and both survived so have 2 x day 2, 4 cells on board - a grade 1.5 and a grade 2 so keep your fingers crossed for us.      

Now the madness that is the 2ww begins!!  

Somnium - keeping my fingers crossed for you for Thursday and then you can be my 2ww buddy!

Didi - big hugs.

Everyone else - hi and speak soon.

DH is telling me off so I'm going!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Sarah - congrats on being PUPO!!! Sending you lots of positive vibes for them to snuggle in nicely    glad DH is making you rest

Somnium - great news - good luck for Thursday!  

Grimmy - hope you're resting up. I have a smallish fibroid growing out of my uterus (apparently its okay as long as its not growing in to it) and I've never had any problems with it

Sleepy - I'm doing okay thanks hun, still having waves of nausea but it is a good sign so I shan't complain too much! How's the 2ww keeping you? Can't say I felt any different from my previous 2ww's tbh so as hard as it is try not to look into symptoms too much (yeah right )

Didi - sorry   it all seems a bit crap for you at the moment but as they say - these things are sent to try us - and try us they do!! I'm sure it will all be worth it one day soon   

Liz - what a great marathon post!! Great that Ellis is letting you get some kip  my current favourite food is M&S sausage roll - how healthy!

Samia - slow down girl!!! You make me feel tired just reading your posts!! I know its not going to calm down for you overall but hope you get some rest evey now & again?!?

Feline - how are you doing

Hi to everyone else - Wombly x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sarah - congrats on being PUPO, welcome to the madness of the 2WW! Hope they are embedding nicely.  What your plans for the 2 weeks, work or not? 

Somimum - great news, 4 fertilised, that's brilliant.  Hope they keep dividing nicely for you.  Best of luck for Thursday.

Hi everyone else, xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Can't type for long as I have a very unhappy Ellis in my arms, who had his 2nd set of immunisations this morning  

Just to say huge congratulations to Sarah on being PUPO

    

Liz
xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Just a quickie - 

Yay to Sarah for being PUPO      - hope the 2ww isn't to bad!

Somnimum - congrats on the eggs and FX for Thursday    

My 2ww is doing my head in and it's not even an IVF cycle... relaxing rather than symptom spotting was never going to be my forte!  

 to everyone and hope you are all okay


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Been lurking for ages but just wanted to congratulate Sarah on bieng PUPO, Sarah I'm so happy for you     

I hope all you other ladies are doing well.


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Sarah, congrats on being PUPO and all the best for the 2ww  

Didi,     Hope we get to hear from you from time to time hun will miss you  

Sending loads of babydust to all of you specially the ones on the 2ww hope you don't get too   otherwise let me know I've found a good loony bin and I'm sure if there's enough of us we can arrange a deal  

Sam


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Didi - i'm so sorry    this is completely unfair and i'm convinced that once the endo is treated you will get pregnant in your 6 months window. Don't hesitate to call or email me anytime you want  

Sarah - congratulations on being PUPO    i have a really good feeling about it for you this time so fingers crossed  

Somnium - congrats on the 4 fertilised eggies  

Lots and lots of    to Sleepy and good luck with the 2 ww

As for me i'm booked in for my scan to see if my 3 eggies are ready to pop yet. I amd sure that at least one of them is because ovaries feel quite sore. We gonna get some   in tonight just in case 1 egg has decided to pop before it's time  
I'm a bit worried about how i'm gonna get myself to Harley street to see Dr S for the scan tomorrow as there is a tube strike so may have to get in a taxi from hammersmith !  

Hi to everyone else

Pinpin xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Morning all

Pinpin - hope you got to Harley Street this morning, what a nightmare with the tubes.

Jackeen - hi nice to hear from you.

Rosh - we can go mad together.

As for me, 2WW is driving me mad, one minute I have my summer planned out being pg, when to tell people etc.  The next minute I'm planning next steps if this doesn't work.  Am analysing every twinge, boobs, knicker watching - you know all the usual 2WW things we do!  Boobs still the same, slight cramps every so often, sometimes worse on the left hand side, not as tired as I was.  Ohhhhhhh - off to the loony bin I think.   

Sending you all some


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sleepy ,

Hope our rooms aren't too far so you can come and visit!!  

Hello everybody  

Sam xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sam - I'm sure we can arrange that and will prob have plenty of visitors from FF!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Sleepy I am day 1 past transfer and already knicker checking!!!    

I had intended to do absolutely nothing 'cos I've never managed to do that before but less than 24 hours in I'm utterly bored already so no idea how I'm gonna manage that!  What are you doing - working or not?  If not, let me know and maybe we can go for a dog walk or something to take our minds off it?

This is gonna be a long 2 weeks!!

I saw two magpies yesterday, trod in dog pooh on Sunday (not Basil's!) and dh had a bird pooh on him so I'm taking these as all good signs for this cycle!!      Bizarre how I suddenly become superstitious now huh?!!

Thanks for all your lovely wishes girls.  I will catch up with you all over the next couple of days and do personals but for now the sofa and a crappy film are calling!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## feline20 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

sorry i've been a bit absent but totally tired and had a cold from hell!
Had another bleed and scan last week but all is ok.

So pleased for you three ladies on your 2WW - got everything crossed for you    

Pinpin - yay to your eggies and best of luck!

Didi - sorry bout the endo but i'm sure everything will be better after.

Liz - hope ellis setlles down after his jabs.

gonna b a quick one as in lunchbreak but will catch up soon

Feline x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sarah - doesn't get any easier.  I am off work at the moment but I am a teacher that teaches 3 miles away so am hiding away in apartment so don't get seen by any parents!  Am afraid to leave the house in case I'm seen.  I am off with a bad back at the moment!

Feline - oh poor you having another bleed last week, must have been a worrying time.  And a rotten cold too, take care of yourself and make sure you are resting up.

xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls!
just a quick one ....
so many PUPO and 'maybe' PUPO....oh how exciting   

haven't heard from Rosh! you ok honey? still on the sane side of life?   

Didi- i am so sorry ,please come back soon    

as for us, nothing happening at the moment,2nd round of clomid.Just had my pre op check up and now waiting for laparoscopy within 11 weeks. apparently just to check if any endo lurking around as i have had bad period pains lately.....will see.

love and   to all
xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

lots of     to you Sarah and Sleepy in your 2 ww i can see you're bored already  

I can tell you my day was far from boring! so stressful with the tube strike and having to go to harley st for my scan.  I left the office at 1.45 worried i wouldn't be able to find a taxi but i did and 45 min and £28 later i was on a chair in the waiting room 5 min late for my appt only to find out the Dr was running 45 min late !   I waiting anxiously my fingers stuck to my blackberry so stressed that i was being out of work for so long and wondering how i on earth i was gonna get a taxi back to hammersmith!
anyway almost 1 hour late i was called in and found out that my 3 eggs became 1 ! 2 of them didn't grow and only one to release  
Anyway Dr gave me the injection to release our one egg and got sent away to have lots of   in the next 48h.
Got back to work at 4.15pm !!! 
I don't see how i can do this every month i have to say... i wish i could just stop work whilst we are dealing with our fertility issues...  

Sorry for lack of personals but completely knackered after today...

Pinpin x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Morning all

Went to doc this morning to get my medical cert for my bad back that I have been off school with!!!  Still having a few twinges in tummy area every so often and of course the usualy knicker checking!!  

Pinpin - all sounds horrible for you with the tubes being on strike.  Does that mean you had to pay £28 back aswell?  At least you have an egg there ready and waiting, hope you enjoyed the   and that DH's   is making it's way in there now.  Really hope this works for you hun, so now you can join us on the 2WW!!  Sending you lots of luck.

Sarah - how you doing today?

How's everyone else?

Sleepy x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Forgot to tell you my funny story from last night.  

I am on Gestone for progesterone instead of cyclogest this time, it is an injection every night - horrible stuff, cried first couple of times.  Anyway, DH usually does it and last night started to put needle in, it was sore, "OW" I shouted, so he changed spot as you need to make sure you don't hit a blood vessel, next time, sore again, screamed out "OW" and was told "I was imagining it!"    WELLLLLL - You can imagine,    I grabbed the needle from him, ranted and raved about what would he know and chased after him telling him I was going to put it in his ass!!!!!!!!!!!     Had a bit of a rant, then a cry, then a laugh. I've still told him to be aware!!


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sleepy, where did the needle end up


At work and can't keep away from here so just a quick hello from us  

Sam


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

How you all doing today?  I'm going very quietly mad - this relaxing thing really isn't for me!  So far today I have had a 3.5 hour chat with my sister in Shanghai (have a 1p per minute rate thank god!), looked at my email (and been very restrained and not responded to anything work related) and eaten a big bowl of muesli.  There's nothing on telly, I'm bored and want to eat chocolate and biscuits which isn't helping my weight watchers at all!!

I didn't tell you that for the first time ever the doc had problems with ET - she said my womb was tilted backwards which made me feel quite worried as I've always been told before that I was an easy case and ET's always taken a couple of minutes.  On Tuesday she was prodding around in me for ages which is very uncomfortable when you're busting for a wee!!  Eventually she got 'em in so let's hope that's a good sign and that the extra work has meant that this one'll work?!

What it did mean was that I've been having a little show of blood which is very scary when you're in your 2ww.  I'm sure it was from the prodding 'cos it's too early for implantation bleed and I'm praying it's way too early for AF but nonetheless it's not what you want to see and does make it much harder to relax and chill!

Anyway, 2 down, 12 to go til test date - please make it go quickly!  

Sleepy, you did make me laugh - I've never had gestone but I've heard it's not nice.  My DH did my downregging injections this time and he said almost the exact same as yours and told me to not be a baby.  I offered to inject him with a spare needle just to see how it feels but he said that he could die from having air injected in to him?!  Who's the baby?!!  So when's your OTD and how are you feeling?  And what are you doing with yourself all day?!

Hey PinPin - just remember it only takes one and maybe all that extra effort of getting there will make it work for you this time?  Hopefully you won't have to keep going back every month 'cos you'll get your bfp THIS month!!  

Jack, it's nice to hear from you.  How are things going for you?

Liz, hope Ellis is feeling better and that he's still sleeping so you can feel human again?  How's your house now?  All finished or are you still in DIY hell?!  We're in 'DIY loads to do but ignoring it hell' at the moment!!

Rosh, good luck on your 2ww.  More shoes called for while you wait me thinks?!

Wombly, how are you feeling?  Still elated I hope?  Quick question - did you walk Monte in the first few days of 2ww?  I don't have a choice as dh has buggered off to Le Mans!  I didn't think it would bother me in the slightest and even thought it'd do me good but the little monkey was over excited yesterday and really pulling on his lead and now I'm worried he might make my embies fall out?!!  See, I told you I was going doolally this time round!!

Hi Sam, hope you, your girls and bump are all doing fab?

Somnium, hope ET went brilliantly today.  Welcome to the mad 2ww!  I'm sure we'll be speaking lots in the next few days!

Grimmy, great news about your hysteroscopy and that you're good to go in just over a month.  It'll fly by.  Hope you're fully recovered from the general and not in too much pain?

Didi, so sorry to hear your news - really hope that you'll come back and keep us posted when you're feeling up to it.  Take care.  

Venda, loads of luck for the next Clomid cycle.  

Hi Clarabel and Louis - I hope you're both doing marvellously?

And a big hello to all those who I haven't mentioned personally - this thread just gets bigger and bigger doesn't it?  Let's hope that the bfps get more and more frequent!

Have a nice day everyone!  I think I'm gonna do a face pack and manicure just to while away some time!!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Weee beans all safely on bored  My Friend asked why I was calling them beans, I said cos the lil human beans LOL so she has now named them Coco and Soya! Of the 4 fertilised embreyos three made the grade of 6 cells or more, actually the two that were implanted were 7 cells and was told this is above average so a good sign. Implantation was fine but boy was it painfull when doc was inserting the metal doohickey, apparently I have a deep cervix! the more painful it was the harder I found it to relax so was a viscious cycle...eek. Well a few deep breaths and some moral support from the very lovely nurse and hey presto. From there on in was easy. So am a little sore and tired but otherwise well. BF is being very protective says am not to walk dog on my own and he is cooking for next 48hrs at least  So now the 2ww am already worried about every sneeze and speed hump we go over hehe, what am I gonna be like in 14 days, thank god have only got 6 working days between now and then


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

oh wow girls so much going on!!!  

best of luck to all of you carying your magic beans   , lets   for super fast 2ww and lots and lots BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pinpin- don't worry about them follies reducing in numbers i had 5 then down to 2 eventually. Happy   hope  is on its way.

xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Sam - needle ended up in my ass!  Much as I would have loved to shove it somewhere else!!!!

Sarah - Feeling ok, slight cramps every so often.  Not doing a lot during the day, today I went to the doc this morning to get cert for 'bad back'.  Then just watched a DVD.  only tomorrow for hiding and then I'm out at the weekend.  How about you, what you up to?

Sommnium - congrats on being PUPO and welcome to the 2WW madness of the rest of us.  Just rest for at least today and tomorrow hun and visulise them dividing and then embedding.  We're here anytime you want to rant.

xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, I hope you are all well!

A bit of a random question for you..................  Did you have to have counselling before you started treatment at QM?  The only reason I ask is that a friend of mine had to have counselling B4 starting treatment and she seems to think it's compulsory.  I couldn't find anything in all the paperwork from QM so thought that you wise women would be able to let me know.

Cheers
Grimmy


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hello everybody,

Grimmy the answer is no I didn't need and I don't remember anyone on here mentioning having counselling   I certainly didn't do any    Could be a new thing...  

Hello to everyone and good luck to all the PUPO girls        


Love to all,

Sam xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Grimmy - Counselling was offered if you wanted but not compulsory and my treatment is pretty recent. 

Well sitting here and have already turned into a worry wart! Didnt sleep very well and have to confess to thinking everytime I twisted or turned if I was doing any damage. Sneezing, coughing and stretching all do the same too. Keep trying to tell myself to chill haha as its not a natural state for me am normaly quite relaxed. Bonus is OH still wants do cooking so am enjoying that bit  Otherwise apart from that am good.


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Ladies, 

Hope you are all well?  Have been lurking again and loads have been going on.

Rosh, sleepy, sarah, somnium great news you are on the 2ww, hope you are staying sane, lots of rest;    

Feline & Wombly - Hope you are both doing well.  Feline congrats on the twins.  

Pinpin - fingers crossed for you and DH.   

We are just waiting for our next appointment in July at QM.  Dh went to the Bridge this week for his freezing.  Hopefully we will hear soon if he needs to go again.  I couldn't go with him as work in a school so no time off for me! I was expecting a lovely plush building but he said it wasn't all that and the receptionist was too busy booking her flights to Florida for him to pay so she mouthed she would post it!! Very professional.  

No others new really, had a good time at the derby even if we were slightly damp and windswept!! A bit difficult to eat a picnic, hold a brolly and drink pimms in those situations! So i stuck to the Pimms!! 

Anyway, hope everyone else is all doing well, enjoy the weekend.  Off for a walk round the downs now!! Oh the joy!

I am now worrying that i am going to overweight come the IVF and they turn me away, can that happen?

Enjoy and lots of   to everyone.

Laura

xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys

Just a quickie as in the middle of baking a barbie cake and butterfly cupcakes! Oooh i know how to live on a Friday evening!  
2ww is over and done with for me - the evil one turned up this afternoon but it's all good - not stressing.  Just glad that i'm still silly enough to get excited every month despite the odds... so bring on next month! woooo hooooo  

DH has his SA week after next - be good to see how things are looking and at least we'll know exactly where we stand.  Kinda hopeful that our October appt will be when they say start but if they don't, it'll only be a short wait.

Hope everyone that is on the 2ww - PUPO or otherwise is doing well and not going loopy!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

rosh my lovely,i am sorry! evil $"@k*@$%   . i am feeling positive too about round 2. i am 7 days ahead of you,will keep posting.

happy baking   

as for counseling ....we were not offered but then again we are on 12 months long list...maybe closer to the TIME they offer  

pippin-how are those cups going?  

love to all
xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls. Started suprecur nasal spray yesterday. Had a really bad headache since. Can I take a pain killer? Also going for my first yoga session tonight (i'm used to doing aerobic exercise 4-5 times per week and have been advised to bring it down to non-aerobic)
Also does anyone remember what the advice is when it come to alchol intake for DH/DP's? I think it is 2-3 units 2-3 times per week. DH is going to Thailand for a wedding and I think he should limit his intake. 

Kezzababes


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

kezzababes - Congrats on starting your spray I too suffered with really badly with headaches but am not sure how much of this is down to weather we have been having. Mine were mostly late afternoon early evening, personally didnt want to take anything for it as didnt like the idea of mixing in more drugs, but try phoning your doc or QMs if its really bothering you. Oh and dont forget to drink lots of fluids  As for drinking can't advise there as my OH doesnt reall drink more than 5 or 6 times year on special occasions, and for obvious reasons I've given up atm.  I've also usually found if you google your question you'll usually find an answer some where.

Well hope everyone is off enjoying the nice weather, its been tres quiet here this weekend. I'm just off to sit in the garden and read a magazine  Before I go just wondering what other folks experianced in the way of bloating and cramping after ET? Am feeling uncomfy alot and can't do up the top button on my trousers! Cramping seems to be coming mainly from left overy area, but as this had the majority of follicles am kinda guessing thats why. Am not worried as I've read this can be normal, but just wondered how others had fared. Also Curious as to how you got on with cyclogest as there is little mention of it on here?


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the advice. I'll give QM a call tomorrow. 

So you've just had your ET? How are you feeling? Getting very excited about mine!!! 3 weeks on Wednesday is the prosposed date. 

good luck!!


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Evening All

Hope you’ve all had fab weekends enjoying the sunshine!

Sarah – how’s the 2ww going for you? Hope those little embies are settling in nicely now and Basil’s keeping you company. Is DH back from Le Mans now?
Have you collected any more poo since last week?

Sleepy – loads of luck for Wednesday. Keeping everything crossed for you! Let me know if you’re still off this week and need some company and me and Ellis will be happy to oblige!
Yep, the Gestone hurts like hell but has to be worth it!

Somnium – yay! Another one who’s PUPO! I hated Cyclogest but not because of side effects particularly but more because it was so bloody messy. This is going to be way too much info, but back door caused loads of unpleasant wind and front door was just messy beyond belief. However it’s a necessary evil, if you’re not doing Gestone or otherwise. 
I think I used to do them both front door – one early enough to give me time to lay in bed and let it hopefully get absorbed and the other last thing at night before I went to bed. Good luck with it.

Wombly & Feline – how are the mummies-to-be getting on?

Sam – so have you found a suitable loony bin yet and is it big enough to house everyone?

Jack – hey lovely to hear from you Mrs Lurkalot! 

Didi – aw so sorry to hear about the endo. I hope things get sorted and you do decide to come back on here, although I totally understand you needing time away.
You and DH take care

Grimmy – hooray for being polyp free and here’s hoping that fibroid stays put! Only a few weeks now until your appointment. As the others said, I too was never offered counselling but knew it was there if I wanted it. I think if they thought for any reason you weren’t possibly going to cope with the process, then they may suggest counselling themselves

Rosh –  so sorry to hear that this cycle was negative but it sounds as though you have good PMA. I hope the SA is a good one

Pinpin – have you recovered yet from your marathon sessions? Fingers crossed for that eggie!

Venda – I really hope there isn’t any endo lurking for you and that the next round of Clomid in a success

LauraLou – good news that DH made it up to the  Bridge, but I can’t belive what he said about the receptionist – silly bint! 
With regards weight – if it’s an NHS cycle, I think they want your BMI to be below 30 but I don’t know if that’s a preference or a requirement or if it differs from PCT to PCT.

Kezzababes – ooh exciting stuff starting downregging. I think my DH cut out alcohol completely or certainly drastically cut his intake.

Hello everyone else I’ve missed

Liz
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Somnium – how you doing hun?  Hope you had a relaxing weekend.

Laura – not very good start, how bad is that?  Can't believe she didn't even hide what she was doing.  Hope he doesn’t have to go back.

Rosh – sorry AF has arrived, but you sound very positive.  

Kezzababes- you can take paracetamol if you have headache and drink lots of water.  Hope yoga is going well.  As for DH and drinking, couldn’t get DH to give it up completely  but he cut back loads and didn’t drink week before the ‘job’!

Liz – am back to work tomorrow, otherwise that sounded lovely.  How you doing with Ellis?  Weather is great to get out for walks etc.

As for me, lots of AF type pains yesterday but not too many today.  Slept for an hour and half this afternoon, felt like I was drugged.  So yesterday had it all written off that it hadn’t worked and now today feeling hopeful again.  This is so hard, not long left now.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.

Sleepy xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi ladies 
just a quick one as things are hectic at the mo

I hope everyone is doing well and good luck to all those on the 2ww


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi - I'm really new to this site and am a bit confused by where to post. I'm at Queen Mary's and am about to start their new 'pill protocol' before starting to sniff (not up on the names of the drugs yet either - although they did arrive last week and looked terrifying). Can anyone recommend a good accupuncturist somewhere close to the hospital (or close to Esher).

I'm finding this all a bit daunting as i'm sure everyone on here is and could really use some advise....
Nic


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one from me as I'm in no-man's land right now!! Had our scan and it didn't go very well as we've had some bad news     Baby has a cleft lip a but not sure if palate or not at the present time!!  Going for an emergency scan tomorrow at the specialist unit at St Georges so will let you know more as when and what    Sorry for the ME post but I feel so so   and can't stop   

Sam x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Sam - big hugs   , am really sorry to hear you've had bad news.  I am being ignorant but what is the difference between cleft lip and cleft palate?  Although am sure you are trying to find this out too.  Really hope tomorrow goes well at St Georges for you.
Am sure you will have your list of questions ready.

Niccad - welcome to the thread, come on anytime and ask any questions.  I wasn't treated at QM because of high FSH, however lots of girls on here were and will be able to help you with any questions.  From what I gather they have been mostly happy with QM.  A few of us use an acupuncturist based in Twickenham / St Margaret's, however she is house moving soon and I think is reluctant to take on any new patients.  Not sure if that would be too far for you anyway.  Hopefully someone will come on with someone nearer you.

Hi everyone else, x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sleepy just a quickie... my friend has been told unless her FSH drops QM won't treat her either - Her level was 10.  Where did you go to for your IVF so i can at least give her an alternative if there was no improvement when they did her bloods?

How's the 2ww.... 2 more sleeps to go!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Rosh - I ended up being treated at the Lister.  Have thought about disputing QM if this one doesn't work because this time last year my FSH was 31 and when they tested it it was 6!  So think they should have taken that into consideration.  What has your friend been told?

SD


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh Sam, I'm so sorry - sending lots and lots of hugs and hoping for positive news for you tomorrow.  

Sleepy, how are you feeling?  Sounds like you've got yourself together and not going nuts yet?!  Are you testing on Wednesday?  I now have 8 days to go and am sighing a massive sigh relief every time I go to the loo and there's no AF!  Not sure I'm gonna cope for another 8 days - I don't have loads of symptoms other than a few cramps which I'm putting down to the Cyclogest and quite a lot of spottiness.  I'm also feeling very spacey and finding it difficult to string together a sentence!!  Please please please make that be a symptom of pregnancy and not silliness!!  Lots of luck to you too - let's hope this is a lucky month for us all   

Somnium, when's your test date and how are you feeling other than bloated?  As I said to Sleepy this cyclogest is very crampy business.  I do both morning and night's in the back garden 'cos the front garden is just too messy for my liking!!  I do have the odd sharp pain and generally just don't feel quite right in my tummy but nothing too bad.  My trousers always feel too tight 'cos I eat too much and exercise too little so don't know whether bloatedness is one of my symptoms!!  Fingers crossed for you   

Hi Nic, I don't know anything about the 'pill protocol' though I know a friend of mine started that on Saturday at Southampton.  I'm with Hilary in St Margarets like Sleepy but decided not to use her this time around (trying to do things differently as have had acu with all the other goes and they didn't work!) so I didn't know she'd found somewhere to move to and wasn't taking on new patients.  Good luck with the tx and feel free to come on here and post however you're feeling and whatever the question - we all do!!

Hey Tanya, how's Jessica?

Hi Liz, how are you and Ellis?  DH came back this morning and is good for nothing!  He had a great time and is very suntanned which is not what I wanted to see!!  Basil is gorgeous and much better for me on my own than when dh is here (that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!).

Kezza - paracetamol is fine but I personally didn't take it 'cos I'm not keen on taking stuff and decided I was putting enough crap in my body without taking any more - instead I just walked around with a permanent frown, holding my head, hoping dh would feel sorry for me?!!  Hope it eases soon.

Rosh, I've just seen your butterfly cakes on ** - they look fab. How do you manage to make cakes and lose weight?!  Sorry to hear about AF rocking up but think positive for round 2   

Laura - I must admit that I haven't found the receptionists to be too helpful at the Bridge either - rest assured that the docs and embryologists know what they're doing though so don't worry too much!  Good luck for July appt.

Grimmy - I didn't have counselling beforehand and never heard anything about that but I do wonder whether I might have benefited from it after negative cycles...  I'm obviously not going to need it this time round     but it's a free service so we ought to make use of it I s'pose?

Venda - good luck for round 2!!  

Hi to everyone else.

I have just heard a huge clap of thunder and am really really wishing I hadn't left it so late to walk the dog!  I think I'm gonna get wet!

Speak soon girlies.

Sarah x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sleepy - she was told to go back for a re-test and lose weight.  They gave her 4 or 5 months before she was re-tested - she is due to test this month.  Unfortunately all they said was 'lose weight' and gave her no information re dietary changes etc. so told her to buy Zita Wests book as she had a chapter on possible ways to help.

Have spoken to DH re only get 1 go at IVF at QM so will prob go to Lister afterwards for ICSI and do eggshare - how do you find it there?  Shocking that i'm planning cycle 2 when we've not done cycle 1  

Sarah - glad you liked the cupcakes... i have it on good authority they tested yummy too!  Ahh.. weightloss... kinda stalled.  I'm back on it this week else the scary nurse at QM will kick my ass! Off to Westfield on a shopping spree end of July then holibops mid-august for 2 weeks... so kinda need to knuckle down as not too long to go now...

Hope the rest of you guys are all good and all the girls in the 2ww are baking their babies nicely!!


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Rosh - can understand planning the next one before you've even started but hopefully you wonj't need it 

Sam - sorry to hear - it must be a very anxious time for you - hope you have some good news tomorrow  

SArah - hope you didn't get too wet! There was a torrential downpour just after I left work, I got so scared I phoned DH  - it was hailing aswell & the road became really flooded really quickly. Luckily it was quite short & localised - got on the A3 and all was sunny & dry - freaky. Hope your symptoms mean good things   

Niccad - welcome to the site, sorry I can't recommend an accu either as I live in Godalming so my nearest one is miles away from you. Well done for starting your cycle and ask us any questions - we've got lots of experience between us all 

Sleepy - tiredness is a good sign  and AF pains could mean either way so there is very much everything still to play for  - tomorrow will be 1 sleep!!!!!!

Tanya -hi - hope things are going well with Jessica 

Kezzababes - congrats on starting the sniffing - I remember that lovely taste down the back of your throat - yuk! You can take paracetamol. I'm not sure on how much your DH should cut down to but the amounts you said sound good

Somnium - hope you're not going too  in your 2ww - don't worry your embies will be well protected in your uterus

Laralou - well done to your DH. Hopefully you won't get charged! Not sure what the BMI criteria is..

Grimmy - no you don't have to have counselling but an ivf clinic has to make it available to you so QM's will give you a leaflet & may offer to book you an appt to see their counsellor

Pinpin - hope you managed to get lots o    in!!

Hi to everyone else - sorry have a banging head now so am off to beddie byes - night night all

Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Sam I so sorry  I hope tomorrow goes ok, if you still have my number and need to chat or someone to go with you I'm around  

Sarah I hope your doing ok,    Jess is good thanks 

Sleepy How are you doing?  

Somnium   

Pinpin  

Niccad Welcome and good luck  It's all daunting to begin with but with time you'll get your head round it  I don't know if the lady I went is still doing accu as she had a second child 

Hi to everyone else, sorry I'm having problems keeping up with all the posts at the moment!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Wombly, luckily it was a short downpour here too. Only problem is that Basil is demented after rain.  Being a beagle the post rain smell must drive his nose mad!!  

Have a nice sleep.

Sarah x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sarah - test is a week thursday so still 9 more days to go. Am not finding the cyclogest too bad and am using it around front but am getting cramps/twinges now and then. Still bloated and uncomfy and generally wondering around with trousers undone or wearing yoga pants for comfort. Dont know if I mentioned before but I work at Mothercare so was seriously considering buying early term mat trousers for comfort, how sad is that! Today back ache to add to the mix too, so far no spotting and feeling positive, so all in all not too bad 

Sam - hope you find out either way soon, not knowing must be hard. Huggles xx

Niccad - welcome, its lovely here have only been posting a few weeks my self and really feel at home.

Sleepy - am having a very relaxing time in general, BF is a star and has really been taking care of me. Shame I had to go back to work today though, on the plus side I only have a 4 day week as have a friend visiting from US 

Can't remember who was asking about BMI but if it helps my BMI was originally 32 when put forward from St Peters, was told it had to be below 29 for them to go ahead, managed to get it down to 28 thank god! Anyhoo sorry if I missed anyone and fingers crossed stil for my fellow 2ww'ers


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just popping in to say hi.  Am scared now, don't want to test, want to hold onto the hope it has worked for a little bit longer.  Think I'll just wait til AF arrives then I'll know!!!  Maybe Saturday morning so I can weekend to get used to the news!     

Am losing it ..................

Somnium - you sound as mad as me.  Can't believe you work in Mothercare, how do you find it?  I hate going into the place to buy presents for friends.  Admiration for you.

Rosh - Lister have been great, would highly recommend them.

Sam - how did you get on today, thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else, xx


----------



## Molly09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Niccad - I go to an accupuncturist in Cobham, I'm not sure how close that is to you. Her name is Janetta, she specialises in fertility. I've found her excellent throughout. PM me if you want contact details


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Today went quite well (if you can say that!!) it's not as bad as we were first made to believe yesterday!!  Baby definitely has a cleft lip on the left only! (were told both side yest!!  ) and the nose is all there and formed!!! We were told yest that baby didn't have a fully formed nose and that the end was missing     We also know what colour baby is but that one will stay a secret until about the end of October   Still feel upset aobut it all but the initial shock has slightly disappeared even though I am still trying to get my head round the idea    The cleft team are calling us on friday to organise meeting us and take things further    Sorry for lack of personals, thinking of all of you    Also wanted to say thank you for your lovely messages and pms and all your support thank you girls    

Sam


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Glad things are much more positive than you first thought Sam - FX the team are uber helpful and supportive and all goes well  

SD - definitely considering Lister for 2nd TX and also considering using their egg share scheme - do my bit to 'give back' and also not kill the bank balance at the same time  

Hope everyone is well..... anyone testing yet?  I am keen to see a shiny array of BFPs!!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home................................. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197755.msg3096092#msg3096092


----------

